# Götter



## Greyback77 (19. Oktober 2010)

Viele Spieler meinen dass c thun und Yog saron tot sind. Ich möchte hier ein bisschen aufklärungsarbeit leisten:

C thun haben wir Besiegt!!! Die betonung liegt auf besiegt!!! wir haben sein Auge und ein bisschen von seinen physischem körper erledigt ABER er lebt noch!

Jog saron ist auch NICHT TOT wir haben ihn nur besiegt!

Denn: Die götter sind DIE ERHALTER VON AZEROTH das heißt: sterben die götter dann stirbt Azeroth! es gibt isgesamt nur 5 Götter und nur EINER ist tot (siehe cata cllt kommt der irgendwie wieder XD) und der liegt in Dunkelküste in der Erde 8meistergelve) dieser wurde aber von den Titanen getötet aber als er starb wude der teil von azeroth verdorben durch die verderbnis die es heimsuchte. deswegen haben die Titanen die anderen Götter nur VERBANNT unter die erde!

Danke fürs lesen 

P.S und wie immer werden flames höflich ignoriert und Kritik im sinne von KRITIK nehme ich gerne an sowie verbesserungen am thema selbst!


----------



## Olliruh (19. Oktober 2010)

meistergleve gibts jetzt auch schon...
und wieso sollten wir dann gegen die kämpfen wenn wir sie nicht töten dürgen?
und was hält sie davon ab weiter zumachen nur weil wir sie besiegt haben?


----------



## Greyback77 (19. Oktober 2010)

gar nix hält sie davon ab. der sinn des Themas ist nur um zu zeigen dass SIE EINDEUTIG NICHT TOT SIND ^^


----------



## Vågor1 (19. Oktober 2010)

Wenn ich mich nicht täusche, inhaltlich richtig. Wir besiegen sie nicht, sondern treiben sie nur wieder zurück in ihre Verbannung.

@ Post nr 2.:
- richtig, hat auch niemand bestritten^^
- wir kämpfen gegen sie um sie in ihre verbannung* zurückzujagen, von wo aus sie nicht weiter die welt korrumpieren können
- die verbannung in die wir sie unsanft zurück getreten haben.

* die verbannung, aus der teile von ihnen es wieder richtung oberfläche schaffen und so unheil anrichten können.

Ps.: Ein wenig mehr Satzzeichen hätten den Original post wesentlich leichter lesbar gemacht^^


----------



## Olliruh (19. Oktober 2010)

ja das ja schön aber wo ist der sinn dabei und wo ist der beweiß dafür das sie EINDEUTIG NICHT TOD SIND


----------



## Vågor1 (19. Oktober 2010)

Der Beweis?

Nun wenn dir jemand mit dem Finger ins Auge piekst, bist du ja auch nicht gleich tot 
Und mehr machen wir ja an sich nicht. Wir kämpfen gegen kleine Teile der gesamten Gottheit.

Ich denke den Schwarz auf Weiss Beweis wirst du nur in den Warcraft Büchern finden. (Wenn ich mich da täusche, bitte Bescheid geben)


----------



## Laeneus (19. Oktober 2010)

forscherliga.wikia.com

Da nach "Alte Götter" suchen.


----------



## Vågor1 (19. Oktober 2010)

Glatt vergessen: Ich glaub der Sinn liegt einfach darin uns aufzuklären, weil viele Spieler der Meinung sind die Götter ein für alle mal zu besiegen.
An sich nur interessant für Lorefans


----------



## La.ForFour (19. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ja das ja schön aber wo ist der sinn dabei und wo ist der beweiß dafür das sie EINDEUTIG NICHT TOD SIND



Weils sonst Auswirkungen auf Azeroth gehabt hätte.



> ... doch die alten Götter waren zu eng mit der Welt selbst verbunden, als dass sie alle hätten vernichtet werden können, ohne das Gleichgewicht und die Stabilität Azeroths zu gefährden. ...


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Oktober 2010)

Und Magtheridon wurde dann auch nur ovn Illidan in WC3 besiegt? Ich denke, dass Blizz schon lange mit der eigenen Lore gebrochen hat.


----------



## Totebone (19. Oktober 2010)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Und Magtheridon wurde dann auch nur ovn Illidan in WC3 besiegt? Ich denke, dass Blizz schon lange mit der eigenen Lore gebrochen hat.



Du vergleichst gerade Äpfel mit birnen gz


----------



## Andoral1990 (19. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> meistergleve gibts jetzt auch schon...
> und wieso sollten wir dann gegen die kämpfen wenn wir sie nicht töten dürgen?
> und was hält sie davon ab weiter zumachen nur weil wir sie besiegt haben?



mit meistergleve war gemeint dass in seinem grad ne riesige gleve steckt... nur so als orientierungspunkt


und NEIN die MEISTERgleve gibt es NICHT... für Spieler


----------



## Firechaos (19. Oktober 2010)

Greyback77 schrieb:


> Viele Spieler meinen dass c thun und Yog saron tot sind. Ich möchte hier ein bisschen aufklärungsarbeit leisten:
> 
> C thun haben wir Besiegt!!! Die betonung liegt auf besiegt!!! wir haben sein Auge und ein bisschen von seinen physischem körper erledigt ABER er lebt noch!
> 
> ...









Wie wird Yoggi denn jetzt geschrieben? mit J oder Y?

Naja du hast ja schon recht aber es gibt sicherlich noch mehr als 5 Götter.Z.B gibt es da noch so eine Projektion im Schattenmondtal.Und das ist nicht C'Thun.


----------



## White_Sky (19. Oktober 2010)

Alte Götter sind Götter? 

Ich dachte die heißen nur so..

@Vorposter
So viel ich weiß, beteten die Arakoa nur 'ihren' eigenen alten Gott an (?).


----------



## Andoral1990 (19. Oktober 2010)

Firechaos schrieb:


> Wie wird Yoggi denn jetzt geschrieben? mit J oder Y?
> 
> Naja du hast ja schon recht aber es gibt sicherlich noch mehr als 5 Götter.Z.B gibt es da noch so eine Projektion im Schattenmondtal.Und das ist nicht C'Thun.


Dann bleiben noch 4 ... Okay Yogg ist es auch nicht... dann bleiben noch 3 die es sein können...

worin liegt die Logic dass es dann mehr als 5 sein müssen?


----------



## phipush1 (19. Oktober 2010)

Ich möchte hiermit anmerken, das C'thun _wirklich_  tot ist. Woher ich das weiß? Blizzard hat das mal in einem Bluepost bestätigt.


----------



## Manaori (19. Oktober 2010)

phipush1 schrieb:


> Ich möchte hiermit anmerken, das C'thun _wirklich_  tot ist. Woher ich das weiß? Blizzard hat das mal in einem Bluepost bestätigt.



This. Und ich meine, in einem der Comics kommt es auch explizit vor, dass C'thun tot ist


----------



## Branntwein (19. Oktober 2010)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Und Magtheridon wurde dann auch nur ovn Illidan in WC3 besiegt? Ich denke, dass Blizz schon lange mit der eigenen Lore gebrochen hat.



stimmt nicht. Ein paar der alten götter sind wirklich tot (Meistergleve steckt zum Beispiel in einem von den alten Göttern.. bzw in den Überresten)
Die alten Götter wurden nämlich von den Titanen getötet oder eben verbannt
Und die verbannten, Yogg und CThun zB sind so tief und fest mit Azeroth verbunden, dass man sie nur wieder verbannen kann, sodass sie keinen schaden anrichten können. Wie ich das aus der Story verstehe müsste man halb Azeroth zerstören um die beiden wirklich zu töten. ôo 

Yogg Saron ist quer unter Nordend verbreitet.


Lore ftw!


----------



## Shelung (19. Oktober 2010)

Man leute es ist genau so wie oben gesagt und ich erkäre es gerne genauer.


Als die titanen auf Azeroth ankahmen war dieses land mehr im krieg. DIe 5 Götter die mehr wie parasiten anzusehen sind haben eine größe die wie man an yogi sieht durch ganz nordend geht.
Oder an c-thun der sich bis ins brachland gewühlt hat mit seinen insekten.

Den göttern unterstehen zudem die elementare oder eher ihre oberen führer wie z.b. ragnaros.


Als die titanen ankahmen um die welt neu zu formen mussten sie sehen das die *götter* viel zu tief mit azeroth verbunden waren.

ALs sie einen töteten ist ein großer teil azeroth verdorben und die ganze erde war am beben *schreckliche auswirkungen*
Würden man die restlichen 4 töten wäre azeroth kaputt.

Deswegen verbannten sie die 4 restlichen parasiten götter und da sie immer wieder aus dem gefängnis ausbrechen wollen müssen wir helden sie zurück treiben.
*Ulduar war nur ein gefängnis*
Den teil den wir angreifen ist mit einem finger nagel vergleichbar .



Abgesehen davon das wir zu schwach sind da man c-thun s insekten versiegeln musste... Wurde uns bisher IMMER bei einem großen gegner geholfen.

Kil`jeaden... er war nur zum teil durch den sonnenbrunnen und so hatte er nur minimale kraft. Wir haben hin bloß zurück geschickt.
Archimonde... Im grunde waren wir es nichtmal da die anchtelfen ihre unsterblichkeit opferten+ naturgeister.

Illidan und co war was anderes da er aber auch mehr ein HELD war und keine solche größe.

Auch Sargeras der ja angeblich von Medivhs mutter getötet worden war ist nur teils richtig. SIe hat nur einen klitzekleinen teil besiegt das war nur ein avatar eine kleine kopie von ihm.



und ja wir haben viele gottheiten. Nur nicht DIE GÖTTER. Quasi JEDES tier hat eine gottheit. Die Bären z.b. usw. 
hakkar dagegen usw ist kein gott sondern eher ein monster mit übler kraft. 
Das sind niedere götter da sie normalen kreaturen weit überlegen sind und mit der geisterwelt verbunden.

fast wie die elementare die in ihre ebene verbannd worden sind. *Ragnaros hatte auch nur kleine macht er wurde gerufen bevor er vollständig in azeroth übergetreten war.*


und zum schluss erwähne ich das alles was ich sage war ist. Nur etwas ausführlich geschrieben und kein kopieren-einfügen.


----------



## Hellscreams Sohn (19. Oktober 2010)

JO so und genau so ist es

cthun udn yoggi leben noch sonst würden wir nicht mehr auf azeroth leben können.


----------



## Shaila (19. Oktober 2010)

Es könnte noch weit mehr als 6 alte Götter geben. Darüber hinaus können sich nicht alle auf einer pysikalischen Ebene manifestieren. Yogg-Saron und Cthun leben.


----------



## White_Sky (19. Oktober 2010)

Ich glaube, es kommt darauf an WIE man einen alten Gott umbringt. Jetzt nicht so wie die Titanen mit so einen fetten Hammer auf's Maul (vermutlich würde sich der ganze Körper dann aus Panik/Schmerz/Adrenalin/Whatever bewegen und so massive Erdbeben verursachen), sondern eher 'leicht' und 'langsam' von innen heraus. ;/

Es sind nur Vermutungen.

Das Ding in Dunkelküste bei der Meistergleve ist ein Diener der alten Götter.


----------



## White_Sky (19. Oktober 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Es könnte noch weit mehr als 6 alte Götter geben. Darüber hinaus können sich nicht alle auf einer pysikalischen Ebene manifestieren. Yogg-Saron und Cthun leben.



Yogg-Saron: keine Ahnung
C'thun: ist auf jedenfall Tod (Quelle: Comic).....obwohl der doch mit Cata wieder leben wird oder?!


----------



## Shaila (19. Oktober 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Yogg-Saron: keine Ahnung
> C'thun: ist auf jedenfall Tod (Quelle: Comic).....obwohl der doch mit Cata wieder leben wird oder?!



Welches Comic denn bitte?


----------



## M18 (20. Oktober 2010)

Greyback77 schrieb:


> es gibt isgesamt nur 5 Götter und nur EINER ist tot (siehe cata cllt kommt der irgendwie wieder XD) und der liegt in Dunkelküste in der Erde 8meistergelve) dieser wurde aber von den Titanen getötet aber als er starb wude der teil von azeroth verdorben durch die verderbnis die es heimsuchte. deswegen haben die Titanen die anderen Götter nur VERBANNT unter die erde!



Des is falsch.

Der Kerl der die meistergleve in der Birne hat ist Soggoth the Slitherer. Er ist kein Alter Gott, sondern "nur" ein zu mächtig gewordener Lakai der alten Götter / eines alten Gotts (vermutlich Yogg-Saron).

Auch haben ihn nicht die Titanen selbst gekillt, sondern ne Armee von 20 Steingiganten die von den Titanen gesandt wurden. Von denen hat nur einer überlebt - nämlich der größte und tollste. Der hats letztlich geschafft Soggoth den Säbel in die Kaputze zu stecken.

Zu Yogg und C'Thun: Ja blizz hat mal gesagt das c'thun tot ist. Aber es war ein blue post und niemand weiß wie der post wirklich gemeint ist, oder welche auswirkungen dieser post hätte. Seis drum, egal ob Yogg oder c'thun noch leben, sie werden beide keine aktive Rolle mehr in der Lore spielen, weil wenn se sich wieder "nur" regenerieren und eben in paar Jährchen wieder am start sind, würde WoW von vorne losgehn und das macht nedmal blizzard


----------



## bluewhiteangel (20. Oktober 2010)

Shelung schrieb:


> und zum schluss erwähne ich das alles was ich sage war ist. Nur etwas ausführlich geschrieben und kein kopieren-einfügen.



Bitte versuch doch ein wenig... dich an Rechtschreibung/Grammatik zu halten. Das tut mir echt in den Augen weh und ist mir keinerlei Freude, das zu lesen, so gut es auch gemeint ist. Und vor allem würde es nicht so sehr vom Inhalt ablenken, auf den es ja ankommt.

Das Thema hier ist interessant für Lorefans, aber die wissen es eh... Von daher viel Spaß beim Wiki lesen


----------



## Ghulchen (20. Oktober 2010)

Die Götter sind wohl nur besiegt, wenn ich richtig verstanden hab was aus büchern usw. kommt.

Yogg-Saron wurde von den Titanen in seiner Macht beraubt und in Tiefschlaf versetzt.
Dann haben einige Nachtelfen nen neuen Weltbaum gepflant (Vordrassil) dessen Wurzeln haben dann yoggsaron berührt 
Dann wurde er wach und erlangte mit hilfe des Baums seine Macht wieder.
Danach musten einige Helden ihn wieder schwächen um ihn wieder einschlafen zu lassen. 


Und zu Hakkar
Er ist eine art Halbgott


----------



## Stetto (20. Oktober 2010)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Und Magtheridon wurde dann auch nur ovn Illidan in WC3 besiegt? Ich denke, dass Blizz schon lange mit der eigenen Lore gebrochen hat.



Nur mal kurz was dazu....
Blizzard kann gar nicht mir der eigenen Lore brechen. Denn es ist IHRE Geschichte. Und allein Blizzard entscheidet was damit passiert.

Wenn Blizzard morgen entscheiden würde, dass Arthas gar nicht tot ist sondern Mutter Theresa ihn wieder zum Leben erweckt hat, dann wäre das zwar seltsam aber in soweit legitim, dass das nun mal Blizzards Storyline ist.

Wenn ich ein Buch lese, dessen Schluss mir nicht gefällt, kann ich zwar sagen ich finde den Schluss unlogisch oder ähnliches, aber ich habe nicht das Recht dem Autor zu unterstellen er hält sich nicht an seine eigene Geschichte. Denn es ist nämlich seine Geschichte...


----------



## Kiryo (20. Oktober 2010)

Kann sein das ich mich täusche, aber ist nicht einer der "alten Götter" unter Tirisfal begraben?


----------



## Dhundron (20. Oktober 2010)

Shelung schrieb:


> (..)





Shelung hat Recht.

Übrigens, Bücher bzw. Comics sind nicht immer getreu der Warcraft-Geschichte.

Das erste Buch von Warcraft war von Chris Metzen (?), das ist natürlich lorekonform, immerhin ist der Autor ja der Geschichtenschreiber von Warcraft.

Die geistigen Ergüsse von Christie Golden etc. erfinden hin und wieder Sachen, die komplett entgegen der wahren Geschichte verlaufen.

Bsp.: Die Aussage in "Aufstieg des Lichkönigs", dort heißt es:

Durch die Verschmelzung von Arthas und Ner'zhul entstand der neue Lichkönig als eigene Person. Dieser tötete Arthas und Ner'zhul während dem Schlaf (so ähnlich).

Und was hört man wenn man in ICC ist? Arthas letztes Stück Menschlichkeit hielt die Geißel davon ab, durch Azeroth zu jagen. Er hatte Erinnerungen an Jaina bei sich. In der Endsequenz fragt er seinen Vater, ob es endlich vorbei ist.

Das allein zeigt doch, dass sich irgendwelche dahergelaufenen Autoren anmaßen, an der Warcraft-Geschichte herumzuwerkeln.

Wieso Blizzard das auch noch absegnet?

- Mehr Einnahmen durch die Anteile am Gewinn.

Da ist es doch irrelevant, ob die Spieler jetzt eher Blizzard selbst oder den ganz tollen Büchern/Comics glaubt.

Ein Tip von mir, wenn ihr an der Blizzard'schen Geschichte interessiert seid:

Schaut euch das Handbuch zu Warcraft auf der CD von Warcraft III an, dort steht wirklich sehr viel über die Story.
Auch auf wow-europe.com gibt es viel zu lesen.

Und glaube nicht alles, was sich Christie ausdenkt... denkt lieber selbst nach, ob es mit der Geschichte von Blizzard vereinbar ist.


Grüße, Dhundron


----------



## Greyback77 (20. Oktober 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Es könnte noch weit mehr als 6 alte Götter geben. Darüber hinaus können sich nicht alle auf einer pysikalischen Ebene manifestieren. Yogg-Saron und Cthun leben.




C thun ist auf jeden fall nicht tot... er wurde und WIRD immer noch von den Quiray (sry weiß´den namen nciht genau) am leben gehalten bzw wurde von ihnen wieder zu kräften geholt.

Soggoth the Slitherer ist EIN DIENER vom GOTT (der gott ist das skelet mit der gelve im haupt) in cata hab ich questreihe gemacht und der "Soggoth the Slitherer" ist tätsächlich ein diener der nur versucht den gott wieder zu beleben...


----------



## domi3344 (20. Oktober 2010)

Kiryo schrieb:


> Kann sein das ich mich täusche, aber ist nicht einer der "alten Götter" unter Tirisfal begraben?


Es gibt verschiedene Theorien, wo die anderen alten Götter begraben wurden, angeblich wurde einer von ihnen unter Tirisfal begraben, aber genaueres kann man nicht sagen.


----------



## Ångela (20. Oktober 2010)

Vågor schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich nicht täusche, inhaltlich richtig. Wir besiegen sie nicht, sondern treiben sie nur wieder zurück in ihre Verbannung.
> 
> @ Post nr 2.:
> - richtig, hat auch niemand bestritten^^
> ...



Einfach nur ROFL.

Wenn sie das wären, was der Name bzw. Titel "Gott" suggeriert, dann wären sie nicht besiegbar, nicht verbannbar, nichts.

Sie sind aber eben keine Götter, sondern nur mächtige Wesen, wie auch die Titanen und genau wie diese, sind auch diese vermeintlichen Götter tötbar.

Wäre es nicht so, gäbe es keine Wesen, die in der Lage wären die Zeit zu manipulieren, da diese "Götter" das dann verhindern könnten und würden, denn dreht man die Zeit weit genug zurück, dann existieren auch diese Götter irgendwann nicht mehr.

Jedes Wesen, und sei es noch so mächtig, ist irgendwann entstanden oder geschaffen worden und allein die Tatsache, dass die Titanen einen "Gott" getötet haben zeigt, das es nun mal möglich ist, OHNE dass das ganze Universum zerbricht.

Alextrasza wäre zudem sicherlich in der Lage die Verderbnis aufzuheben, wenn es denn nötig wäre und es nicht wichtigere Dinge geben würde.


Soviel dazu.

Ist zwar schön das manche Leute meinen hier Aufklärugn betreiben zu müssen, aber man sollte die ganzen Dinge schon selbst verstanden haben, bevor man so etwas tut.


----------



## Olliruh (20. Oktober 2010)

Andoral1990 schrieb:


> mit meistergleve war gemeint dass in seinem grad ne riesige gleve steckt... nur so als orientierungspunkt
> 
> 
> und NEIN die MEISTERgleve gibt es NICHT... für Spieler



try harder


----------



## Derulu (21. Oktober 2010)

M18 schrieb:


> Des is falsch.
> 
> Der Kerl der die meistergleve in der Birne hat ist Soggoth the Slitherer. Er ist kein Alter Gott, sondern "nur" ein zu mächtig gewordener Lakai der alten Götter / eines alten Gotts (vermutlich Yogg-Saron).
> 
> ...



aha, und das Augenmonster mit dem Cho'gall, der Anführer der Schattenhammerkultisten welche die alten Götter vereehren, verschmolzen ist, ist dann wer?

Bild


----------



## MasterCrain (21. Oktober 2010)

Ångela schrieb:


> Einfach nur ROFL.
> 
> Wenn sie das wären, was der Name bzw. Titel "Gott" suggeriert, dann wären sie nicht besiegbar, nicht verbannbar, nichts.
> 
> ...



Du Diffinierst "Gott" aus sicht eines Christen. Allmächtig, Allwissend, Unterblich.
Schaun wir uns andere Religionen und Mythologien an:
Die Götter der Griechen: Fehlerhaft, beeinflussbar, nicht allmächtig, in bestimmten fällen auch sterblich.
ägyptische Götter: selbes Spiel


Warum sollte das in WoW anders sein, wenn man "Gott" als ein Wesen Diffiniert welches angebetet wird, kann teoretisch auch ein Machtloses Wesen ein "Gott" sein.


----------



## Dabow (21. Oktober 2010)

Greyback77 schrieb:


> gar nix hält sie davon ab. der sinn des Themas ist nur um zu zeigen dass SIE EINDEUTIG NICHT TOT SIND ^^



wayne ? GIVE EPIX PLX !


----------



## Captn.Pwn (21. Oktober 2010)

Ein Alter Gott ist tot. Das Skelett stellt die Meistergleve da. Es befindet sich im Nord-Westen von Azeroth an der Dunkelküste
Ein weiterer Alter Gott stellt C'Thun da. Er befindet sich im Süd-Westen von Azeroth, unter Silithus im Tempel von Ahn'Qiraj
Der Gott des Todes ist Yogg-Saron im Norden von Azeroth in Nordend . Er ist tief unter Ulduar zu finden
Einer ist womöglich noch unter Tirisfal eingesperrt: Der große leere Raum im Westen der Karte kennzeichnet den Ort einer möglichen zukünftigen Instanz. Er würde sich dann im Nord-Osten befinden
Einer korrumpiert möglicherweise den Smaragdgrünen Traum. (Seine körperliche Form kann im Süd-Osten von Azeroth liegen, wenn er nicht der Eine unter dem Mahlstrom oder Tirisfal ist. Es würde Sinn machen, dass der Fünte im Süd-Osten ist, obwohl das nur Spekulation ist)
  Quelle http://forscherliga.wikia.com/wiki/Alte_G%C3%B6tter


----------



## Hailtome (21. Oktober 2010)

Was is den nun? Ich bin Verwirrt lebt C´thu noch oder ham wir ihn doch kräfti genug in den nicht vorhandenen Arsch getreten?


----------



## The-Dragon (21. Oktober 2010)

Lieber TE, bevor du hier Aufklärung betreibst, solltest du dich erst mal selber aufklären. Denn was du da schreibst ist, gelinde gesagt, totaler Schwachsinn.

Erstens ist dieses Ding was da in der sogenannten Meistergleve liegt verdammt noch mal KEIN ALTER GOTT!!!!! Es ist ein Gesichtsloser, ein Diener der alten Götter.

Die Wesen, die wir als alte Götter kennen, haben Azeroth ursprünglich geschaffen. Und es sind nunmal nur 5 von diesen Wesen. Wir nennen sie alte Götter, weil sie von den Elementaren und anderen Wesen, die auf der von ihnen geschaffenen Welt lebten, nunmal als Götter verehrt wurden. Ist ja klar, die haben uns und unsere Welt geschaffen, ergo: Gott. Und es gab einige Spezies, die bereits vor den Titanen auf Azeroth existierten, die Drachen etwa.

Zweitens ist C'thun offiziell tot, das ist von Blizzard bestätigt. Und diese Käfer sind kein Teil von ihm, sondern eine eigene Spezies, die ihm einfach dienten.
Außerdem, wurde niemals irgendwo auch nur ansatzweise erwähnt, wie groß diese "alten Götter" sind. Nur, das sie mit Azeroth verbunden sind, was wohl eher mental als physisch zu verstehen ist. So wie die Druiden mit der Welt und dem smaragdgrünen Traum verbunden sind. Es wäre also durchaus denkbar, dass das, was wir von C'thun und Yogg-Saron gesehen haben, wirklich Alles war, zumindest ein Großteil davon. 

Drittens könnte so gesehen auch Yogg-Saron wirklich tot sein. Die alten Götter sind zwar mächtige Wesen, die zusammen Welten erschaffen können, trotzdem sind sie Lebewesen die man ebensogut töten kann. Vergleichbar mit Magiern etwa. Die haben auch gewaltige magische Kräfte, aber töten kann man sie trotzdem.

Viertens kann Azeroth anscheinend trotz der Tatsache, das zwei der fünf Wesen, die es geschaffen haben, tot sind, immer noch existieren. Das ist ähnlich wie ein Kanalisierungszauber, der von Mehreren gewirkt wird, wie etwa die Verbannung von Magtheridon. Dann sind die Anderen eben entsprechend stärker belastet, wenn welche tot sind. Das muss man nicht unbedingt direkt merken. Azeroth wird erst dann zerstört werden, wenn der Letzte der alten Götter getötet wird. Die Titanen als weise und mächtige Wesen wollten da sicherlich einfach nur kein Risiko eingehen, also haben sie alle alten Götter einfach unter die Erde verbannt. Was wiederum Rückschlüsse auf ihre Größe zulässt. Denn wären sie wirklich so gigantisch, hätte es so tief unter der Oberfläche Azeroths wohl kaum Platz für alle fünf, oder? Außerdem sind da ja noch die Elemente, die ebenfalls unter die Erde verbannt wurden.


----------



## Derulu (21. Oktober 2010)

The-Dragon schrieb:


> ...



Noch einmal...wenn C'thun, der alte Gott mit den vielen/großen Augen wirklich tot ist...mit was ist sein "Chefanbeter" Cho'gall (der Chefanbeter aller alten Götter) denn dann verschmolzen, dass er so aussieht wie im folgenden Bild, wenn nicht mit dem guten alten Glubschi aus AQ




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redday (21. Oktober 2010)

zum nachlesen für alle, die nicht auf halbwissen in postings vertrauen wollen:
http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/story/index.html#history


----------



## Derulu (21. Oktober 2010)

Dabow schrieb:


> wayne ? GIVE EPIX PLX !



lol'd


----------



## Kezpa (21. Oktober 2010)

ganz simpel...die Titanen konnten die alten Götter nicht töten, also werden es normale Sterbliche erst recht nicht schaffen...man schwächt die Götter einfach nur so sehr das sie keinen einfluss auf die Völker Azeroths mehr ausüben können..... aber wieso steht dann bei jedem Alten Gott den man besiegt bei der lebensanzeige "tot" wenn er noch lebt`???? =D =D =D =D =D =D


----------



## Reflox (21. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ja das ja schön aber wo ist der sinn dabei und wo ist der beweiß dafür das sie EINDEUTIG NICHT TOD SIND



btw. gibt es ja noch die Comics. In die sind Vor/Während Wrath of the Lichking und Anfang Cataclysm angesiedelt.



Spoiler



Dort dient Cho'Gall der Oger, C'Thun. Der den Sohn von Garona korrumpieren will, denn er wird auch der neue Wächter von Tirisfal. Da er ein Mensch/Orc/Draenei Mischling ist, kann er "alle" Magien beherrschen. Die göttliche,arkane und naturelle Magie.So wird er relativ wertvoll im Plan des Schattenhammers, dessen Anführer nicht Todesschwinge, sondern C'Thun ist.


----------



## Olliruh (21. Oktober 2010)

Redday schrieb:


> zum nachlesen für alle, die nicht auf halbwissen in postings vertrauen wollen:
> http://www.wow-europ...ex.html#history



kann man sich das auch irgendwo vorlesen lassen?

ich guck grad fussball , sorry


----------



## Reflox (21. Oktober 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> Noch einmal...wenn C'thun, der alte Gott mit den vielen/großen Augen wirklich tot ist...mit was ist sein "Chefanbeter" Cho'gall (der Chefanbeter aller alten Götter) denn dann verschmolzen, dass er so aussieht wie im folgenden Bild, wenn nicht mit dem guten alten Glubschi aus AQ



Er ist nicht verschmolzen, er bekam einfach die Gaben von C'Thun und wurde immer mächtiger.


----------



## Gucknetso (21. Oktober 2010)

Das Yogg Saron (Bin mir sicher der wird so geschrieben^^)Unten ganz Nordend seine Tentakel hat sieht man auch daran das überall Saronit rumliegt.Das ist ja sein Blut (oder so ) wenn ich mich nicht irre.
Ansonsten kann es auch sein das die Im Schattenhochland versuchen C'tun wiederzubeleben,oder?OK,so ein Vieh zu rezzen dürfte sich als schwer gestalten aber die ähnlichkeit lässt sich nicht leugnen und denke das Blizzard nicht so faul ist für 2 verschiedene von denen das selbe Modell zu verwenden...

mfg


----------



## Derulu (21. Oktober 2010)

Gucknetso schrieb:


> Das Yogg Saron (Bin mir sicher der wird so geschrieben^^)Unten ganz Nordend seine Tentakel hat sieht man auch daran das überall Saronit rumliegt.Das ist ja sein Blut (oder so ) wenn ich mich nicht irre.
> Ansonsten kann es auch sein das die Im Schattenhochland versuchen C'tun wiederzubeleben,oder?OK,so ein Vieh zu rezzen dürfte sich als schwer gestalten aber die ähnlichkeit lässt sich nicht leugnen und denke das Blizzard nicht so faul ist für 2 verschiedene von denen das selbe Modell zu verwenden...
> 
> mfg



Erster Satz ist schon mal richtig.


----------



## Reflox (21. Oktober 2010)

Gucknetso schrieb:


> Das Yogg Saron (Bin mir sicher der wird so geschrieben^^)Unten ganz Nordend seine Tentakel hat sieht man auch daran das überall Saronit rumliegt.Das ist ja sein Blut (oder so ) wenn ich mich nicht irre.
> Ansonsten kann es auch sein das die Im Schattenhochland versuchen C'tun wiederzubeleben,oder?OK,so ein Vieh zu rezzen dürfte sich als schwer gestalten aber die ähnlichkeit lässt sich nicht leugnen und denke das Blizzard nicht so faul ist für 2 verschiedene von denen das selbe Modell zu verwenden...
> 
> mfg



C'Thun ist und bleibt in Ahn'Qiraj und muss nicht wiederbelebt werden, DA ER LEBT!


----------



## pwnytaure (21. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ja das ja schön aber wo ist der sinn dabei und wo ist der beweiß dafür das sie EINDEUTIG NICHT TOD SIND



Soviel ich weis ist c´thun´s alter-götterkörper wos ever getötet jedoch ist er in den körper von cho´gall gefahren wesshalb silithus nicht völlig verderbt ist.

Yoggy ist nicht tot weil er sich unter ganz nordend erstreckt und eintausend gesichter hat wie die legende besagt.


----------



## Derulu (21. Oktober 2010)

Yeah...die Macht eines alten Gottes im Körper eines der mächtigsten Hexenmeister der Geschichte, let's Partaaaaayyyyyyy


----------



## Shadowdragen (21. Oktober 2010)

Kommt von der blizz HP

Zu den Artikeln dieser Kategorie Es gibt keine einfachen, festgelegten Regeln, was man braucht, um in Warcraft ein Gott zu sein, außer der Tatsache, dass sie alle unsterblich sind. Götter können körperlos sein, wie Elune, oder einen physischen Körper besitzen.

 Götter sind weder allwissend noch allmächtig. Der Seelenschinder ist ein gutes Beispiel dafür. Viele der Trolle im Gurubashi-Imperium erhoben sich gegen seine blutige Herrschaft. Es gelang ihnen, seinen Avatar zu vernichten und ihn von der Welt Azeroth zu verbannen. Auch die Titanen, die ja selbst keine Götter waren, besiegten die Alten Götter und sperrten sie tief unter der Erde ein.

 Ein Gott kann auf mehrere Orte zugleich Einfluss nehmen. Doch die Macht selbst eines Gottes ist begrenzt. Sonst wäre es ja zum Beispiel gar nicht möglich gewesen, die Alten Götter einzusperren. Trotzdem kann auch ein eingesperrter, schlafender oder auf andere Art geschwächter Gott noch immer einen Einfluss auf seine Umgebung nehmen, bewusst oder unbewusst. Die Entwicklung der Qiraji soll angeblich auf einen solchen zufälligen Einfluss zurückzuführen sein.

 Kann man einen Gott jemals wirklich vernichten, seine Existenz auf Dauer beenden? Unglücklicherweise ist das keine rein philosophische Diskussion mehr, sondern eine Frage des Überlebens. Die Priester von Hakkar dem Seelenschinder haben es vor nicht allzulanger Zeit geschafft ihren hungrigen Gott auch physisch nach Azeroth zu beschwören. Doch noch schlimmer ist, dass C'Thun wieder erwacht ist, sich befreit hat und nun aus den Tiefen des Planeten aufgetaucht ist. Viele tapfere Helfen finden sich zusammen, in der Hoffnung diese zwei grausammen Götter zu besiegen.


----------



## numisel (21. Oktober 2010)

Ich spiele hier mal ein bisschen Oberlehrer und fange mal mit Korrekturen an:



> Denn: Die götter sind DIE ERHALTER VON AZEROTH das heißt: sterben die götter dann stirbt Azeroth! es gibt isgesamt nur 5 Götter und nur EINER ist tot (siehe cata cllt kommt der irgendwie wieder XD) und der liegt in Dunkelküste in der Erde 8meistergelve) dieser wurde aber von den Titanen getötet aber als er starb wude der teil von azeroth verdorben durch die verderbnis die es heimsuchte. deswegen haben die Titanen die anderen Götter nur VERBANNT unter die erde!



Soweit alles richtig. Wenn man einen Alten Gott tötet, wird ein Teil Azeroths zerstört, eben der Teil, in dem sich dieser riesige Parasit eingerichtet hat (bei Yogg-Saron wäre es Northrend).
Nur ein großer Fehler, der gerne wieder gemacht wird: unter der Meistergleve liegt KEIN Alter Gott. Nur einer der Obersten Diener liegt dort. Und er ist auch nicht tot. Er ist nur durch das Schwert in seinem Kopf festegnagelt. Deshalb versuchen die Kultisten ja, da irgendwie zu buddeln. Das Ganze wird mit Cata auch bestätigt und ist jetzt schon in der Beta drin.

Achja, nicht direkt gegen den Post, den ich hier zitiert habe, aber der Gott, der "gestorben" sein soll, war C'thun. Er soll in dem Krieg gegen die Titanen gefallen sein. Allerdings haben ihn die Käfer am Leben gehalten und so konnte er unerkannt und geschwächt überleben. Deshalb ist er auch offiziell tot, da er nunmal so geschwächt war und dies sein gesamtes Selbst war. Nicht wie bei Yogg-Saron, den wir nur daran gehindert haben, diese Welt zu betreten.




> Und Magtheridon wurde dann auch nur ovn Illidan in WC3 besiegt? Ich denke, dass Blizz schon lange mit der eigenen Lore gebrochen hat.



Maggi war ein einfacher Grubenlord, ein Diener der Legion und hatte absolut nichts mit den Alten Göttern zu tun.




> Naja du hast ja schon recht aber es gibt sicherlich noch mehr als 5 Götter.Z.B gibt es da noch so eine Projektion im Schattenmondtal.Und das ist nicht C'Thun.



Vermutlich gibt es auch mehr als fünf Alte Götter. Der, den die Arakkoa beschwören, sollte den Vögeln gegen die Orcs helfen, die sie getötet haben. Denn die Beschwörer sind die Geister gefallenere Arakkoapriester.
Ausserdem kann es ja sein, dass diese 5, die wird in Azeroth haben, nur die Götter unserer Welt sind. Wer weiss....




> Die alten Götter wurden nämlich von den Titanen getötet oder eben verbannt



Sie wurden nicht getötet, weil das die Welt auseinandergerissen hätte. Auch wurden sie nicht verbannt. Sie wurden eingeschlossen in eine andere Dimension, weswegen sie auch nur über bestimmte Punkte in unsere Welt kommen (das Gefängnis ist einer dieser Punkte, ebenso wie der Maelstrom). Sonst könnten die sich ja überall aus dem Boden buddeln.




> hakkar dagegen usw ist kein gott sondern eher ein monster mit übler kraft.



Bei Hakkar wurde lange Zeit vermutet, dass er ein Alter Gott ist. Aber vermutlich ist er auch nur ein Diener der Alten Götter, wie die Twin Emporers in AQ oder der General in Ulduar. Und Monster ist generell ein sehr unpassendes Wort, weil du damit fast alles in WoW beschreiben kannst 




> Dann wurde er wach und erlangte mit hilfe des Baums seine Macht wieder.


Nicht ganz. Die Titanen haben ihn in Tiefschlaf versetzt, damit er die Wächter nicht korrumpieren konnte. Da er aber durch die Wurzeln geweckt wurde, konnte dies nun wieder tun und wurde so befreit. Auch ist anzunehmen, dass sein General einmal einer der Wächter war, nur wurde er so verändert, dass er ein Faceless One wurde. So oder auf ähnliche Weise sollen auch die anderen Gesichtslosen entstanden sein.




> Kann sein das ich mich täusche, aber ist nicht einer der "alten Götter" unter Tirisfal begraben?



Vermutlich ja. Dieser Gott hat die Hochelfen dazu gebracht, aus Tirisfal zu verschwinden. Warum dies die Menschen nicht getan haben, ist ein Rätsel, aber vermutlich waren ihre Sinne nicht hochentwickelt genug. Und die Untoten haben sowas wie Angst nichtmehr.
Also theoretisch müsste jeder Spieler, der kein Untoter ist und eine Magieklasse spielt, in Tirisfal verrückt werden. Käm aber irgendwie blöd 





> C thun ist auf jeden fall nicht tot... er wurde und WIRD immer noch von den Quiray (sry weiß´den namen nciht genau) am leben gehalten bzw wurde von ihnen wieder zu kräften geholt.



Wie oben schon geschrieben, ist C'thun tot. Die Käfer hielten ihn am Leben, aber das war zu Classiczeiten. Wir sind jetzt knapp 5 Jahre weiter, rein Loretechnisch. In der Zwischenzeit wurde er von Med'an, dem Neuen Wächter von Tirisfal, getötet. Cho'gall hat vermutlich einen Teil seines Geistes in sich und ist deshalb so mächtig geworden und konnte das Ganze überleben. Deshalb hat er auch jetzt so viele Augen.




> Außerdem sind da ja noch die Elemente, die ebenfalls unter die Erde verbannt wurden.



Das Gleiche wie mit den Alten Göttern, sie wurden in andere Ebenen verbannt, in die Elementarebenen eben. Nicht unter die Erde, sondern nur in andere Dimensionen, wenn man so will.




> aber wieso steht dann bei jedem Alten Gott den man besiegt bei der lebensanzeige "tot" wenn er noch lebt



Wenn du Kologran einen Arm abhaust, steht da tot. Aber Kologarn bewegt sich noch. "Tot" in WoW bedeutet nicht zwangsweise, dass etwas komplett tot ist. Es ist nur ein besseres Gefühl für einen Raid, wenn der Oberbösewicht mit "Tot" betitelt wird 



All diese Sachen hab ich aus WoWWiki. Da sind Quellen dabei, auch wenn alles auf Englisch ist. Aber da stimmt größtenteils alles, und was nicht bewiesen ist, ist mit "Spekulation" versehen. Also wer will, kann sich da mal was durchlesen.


----------



## Blackietheradras (21. Oktober 2010)

Nur damit das klar ist, ich hab nicht alle kommentare gelesen, ich will kein Augenkrebs. nur an den grossen Artikel auf Seite 1, ankamen, nicht ankahmen...

Zu den alten Göttern:
erstens muss man feststellen das die einen quellen sagen es gäbe vier, die anderen 5, allerdings kann man bei 5 von der richtigen Zahl ausgehen.
einer ist tot, einer ist endgültig besiegt, und zwar c´thun(in dem Geschichtsabschnitt über die alten Götter aus der WoW-Geschichte geht nicht hervor das Azeroth an ihn gebunden wäre), Yogg mag noch nicht ganz besiegt sein, aber fast, einer ist noch eingesperrt und über den 5. ist so weit ich weiss nicht viel bekannt, früher hiess es er sei dort gefangen wo mit Cataclysm Gil`neas hinkommt, was jetzt aber unrealistisch scheint. An viele von euch: Wikipedia(und co.) mag ja schön und gut sein, aber dort glaube ich allerhöchstens Chemie und Biologie einträge, sonst ist kein Verlass drauf, da kann jeder irgendeinen Mist hinschreiben. Lest lieber die offizielle WoW-Story. an den der glaubt Magtheridon oder Mannaroth seien Götter, Hut ab, so en blöden eintrag hab ich noch nie gelesen, die beiden sind mücken im vergleich zu einem 1000meter Blauwal, wenn dieser Blauwal ein Gott ist. Noch etwas ganz wichtiges(und für mich faszinierendes) ist das in WoW ziemlich jede Religion recht hat, Elune(von den nachtelfen) existiert wirklich, die 5 alten, mutter natur(von den tauren) wohl auch usw..... Archimonde und Kil`Jaeden sind zwar mächtig, gewaltig mächtig, viel zu mächtig für 1000 lvl 80er, aber immer noch nicht Gottstark, sogar Sargeras wurde von den Alten als halbe Marrionette gebraucht, und er ist der Boss von Kil`Jeaden und Archimonde und Co. Eigtl. ist auch neltharion als nächster Oberboss viel zu stark, als Herr der Erde. Also theoretisch haben wir noch Stoff für erweiterungen bis Stufe 500 oder gar 1000. Hakkar ist übrigens auch ein Gott, wie Cenarius und so weiter, allerdings nur ein Halbgott, also einer dessen macht nicht Weltbeherrschend aber sehr gross ist. Mit Cata wird ein grosser Sprung gemacht, bisher waren die Erweiterungs-Gegner nur Menschliche Wesen, Illidan, Arthas, oder bei Classic Kel`Thuzad (wobei sich streiten lässt ob man ihn als Endgegner sehen will, da geht auch C`thuns Körperteil, welches auch immer sein mag, sein kleiner Finger oder was auch immer), jetzt ist es ein Drache...

Danke fürs Lesen, ich hoffe auf Kritik, aber NICHT auf FLAMES, spart die euch


----------



## Grushdak (21. Oktober 2010)

Was sind eigentlich die noch sehr lebendigen und existierenden Götter im Spiel.
Sind das nun Götter, Untergötter oder was?
Ich denke da z.B. gerade an Oacha'noa - Göttin der Tiefen. 
Werden wir ihr (eine Naga) wieder begegnen? 

....

ps. 
Der Gott in der Meisterglewe ist schon lange tot.
Nur Teile seiner Macht scheinen noch an diesem Ort zu existieren.
Darum wurde ihm zu Ehren vom Schattenhammerkult dort ein Altar gebaut.
Der daraufliegende Foliant (übrigens von Elfen geschrieben) sollte über den Gott Aufschluss geben.

greetz


----------



## MacJunkie79 (21. Oktober 2010)

Oh mein Goooottt, dann ist Van Clefe auch ein Gott. Der kommt auch immer wieder.... :-)


----------



## buttonbash (21. Oktober 2010)

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Die Titanen, kolossale Götter mit metallisch schimmernder Haut aus den Weiten des Kosmos...[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"][font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_/discuss_[/font]
[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/font]


----------



## Nightraven (21. Oktober 2010)

Captn.Pwn schrieb:


> Ein Alter Gott ist tot. Das Skelett stellt die Meistergleve da. Es befindet sich im Nord-Westen von Azeroth an der Dunkelküste



das ist nich ganz richtig da das skelett mit Cataclysm ausgebuddelt wird sieht man das es nur ein großer Gesichtsloser ist mehr nich also kein gott


----------



## Endes (21. Oktober 2010)

War die Erdenmutter nicht auch eine der Alten Götter? Die wurde doch nicht verbannt auch wenn ich nicht weis wo sie jetzt rum geistert.


----------



## Nekros4Necro (21. Oktober 2010)

Endes schrieb:


> War die Erdenmutter nicht auch eine der Alten Götter? Die wurde doch nicht verbannt auch wenn ich nicht weis wo sie jetzt rum geistert.



Die Erdenmutter (ich glaub du meinst Therazane) ist eine der Elementarlords,das sind mächtige Elementare die den alten Göttern früher gedient haben.Ragnaros ist auch einer dieser Elementarlords.


----------



## Reflox (21. Oktober 2010)

Endes schrieb:


> War die Erdenmutter nicht auch eine der Alten Götter? Die wurde doch nicht verbannt auch wenn ich nicht weis wo sie jetzt rum geistert.



Ich denke nicht, dass die Erdenmutter ein Gott ist. Sie ist eher sinnbildlicher gemeint.


----------



## Piando (21. Oktober 2010)

Als die Titanen über das urzeitliche Land zogen, begegnete ihnen eine Anzahl feindseliger Elementargeistwesen. Diese Elementargeister, die ein Volk unvorstellbar böser Wesen verehrten, das nur *die Alten Götter* genannt wurde (...)

Beunruhigt angesichts des bösen Charakters der Alten Götter, erklärte das Pantheon den Elementargeistern und ihren dunklen Meistern den Krieg. Die Armeen der Alten Götter wurden von den *mächtigsten Offizieren der Elementargeister* befehligt: *Ragnaros* der Feuerfürst, *Therazane* die Steinmutter, *Al’Akir* der Windfürst und *Neptulon* der Gezeitenjäger. (...)

Das Pantheon zerschmetterte die Zitadellen der Alten Götter und kettete *die vier bösen Gottheiten* tief unter der Oberfläche der Welt an. Da die Macht der Alten Götter die Elementargeister nicht mehr in der materiellen Welt verankerte, wurden sie auf eine abgrundtiefe Ebene verbannt, wo sie in alle Ewigkeit unter sich bleiben sollten. Nach dem Verschwinden der Elementargeister beruhigte sich die Natur und eine Zeit der friedlichen Harmonie brach an. Als die Titanen sahen, dass die Gefahr gebannt war, machten sie sich an die Arbeit. 

Quelle: http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/story/chapter1.html


----------



## Reflox (21. Oktober 2010)

Nekros4Necro schrieb:


> Die Erdenmutter (ich glaub du meinst Therazane) ist eine der Elementarlords,das sind mächtige Elementare die den alten Göttern früher gedient haben.Ragnaros ist auch einer dieser Elementarlords.



Du meinst die Steinmutter. 

Er meint aber die Erdenmutter der Tauren.


----------



## Nekros4Necro (21. Oktober 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Du meinst die Steinmutter.
> 
> Er meint aber die Erdenmutter der Tauren.



Hups :>


----------



## kylezcouzin (21. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> meistergleve gibts jetzt auch schon...
> und wieso sollten wir dann gegen die kämpfen wenn wir sie nicht töten dürgen?
> und was hält sie davon ab weiter zumachen nur weil wir sie besiegt haben?



Ham die dich hier zum Forenflamer ernannt? 


Du bist mir jetz schon bei anderen Threads aufgfalln und jedesmal meckerst nur rum wie unnötig die Fragen und Threads sind oO

Sie machen ja auch weiter nur stell dir vor dir wird wie C´Thun mal das Auge zerschossen...Da brauchst du auch mal ne Zeit zum erholen oder?

Wenn "wir gar nichts getan hätten" würden die munter über Azeroth fegen und sich nen Spaß aus Zerstörung und Töten machen.


----------



## Shac (21. Oktober 2010)

C´Thun ist tot. Er hatte geschwächt überlebt musste aber letztenendes gegen uns bzw. Medan den kürzeren ziehen.

Yogg-Saron ist tot. Ich weiß zwar nicht wie ihr in Bio aufgepasst hat aber selbst wenn er die Größe eines Sonnensystems hätte würde ihm das nix nützen weil wir sein Hirn vernichtet haben. Ansonsten hätte Algalon ja auch nen Funkspruch losgeschickt und die Titanen wären wie ein Sturm mal kurz über Azeroth drüber und hätten alles Leben vernichtet um neues danach zu schaffen. Außerdem muss ich einen der Vorposter korregieren. Yoggi ist der Gott der tausend Mäuler nicht der Tausend Gesichter.

Zur Größe Yogg-sarons kann man ja auch was sagen. Saronit ist das konservierte Blut des alten Gottes. Das findet sich in ganz Northrend. Dazu hört man sein Flüstern in Eiskrone und Heulenden Fjord und Vordrassil steht in Grizzly Hills wo die Wurzeln den Gott erst erweckten und das Gefängnis ist im nördlichsten Teil der Sturmgipfel.
Zu C´Thun hab ich ne Theorie. Die Schwarmbauten sehen dem Innenleben eines Körpers sehr ähnlich dazu befinden sich diese nur in Südkalimdor wo auch C´Thun ruht. Ich vermute das die Bauten die abgestorbenen Teile C´Thuns sind.

Dann zum raten welche Alten Götter es noch gibt.
Zu einem der smaragdgrüne Alptraum, aber da ich das Buch Stormrage nicht gelesen hab weiß ich nicht ob dieser besiegt wurde oder nicht.
Dann gibts da das Riesenvieh in den Twilight Highlands wo ich bisher noch nicht gehört habe ob es sich hierbei um einen alten Gott handelt oder nur einem Diener. Das selbe gilt für das Vieh im Nagaunterwassergebiet. Dazu das unbekannte Böse von Grim Batol wo man nur raten kann.

Dann die alte Fehlinformation das die Drachen vor den Titanen dagewesen wären. Die Titanen erschufen die Drachen und gaben den heutigen fünf Aspekten ein Teil ihrer Kräfte. Der Urvater der Drachen war Galakrond. Das wird im Spiel und in den Büchern mehr als oft genug erwähnt.

Dazu das Thema Meistergleve: Soggoth ist nur ein mächtiger Gesichtsloser und kein Alter Gott. Das sieht man doch schon am Körper. Vorher hätte man darauf raten können aber inzwischen ist ja mehr ausgegraben.

Zu guter letzt die Theorie mit der anderen Dimension. Die anderen Ebenen(Smaragdgrüner Traum, Elementarebene etc.) sind war eigenständige Reiche aber trotzdem noch ein Teil der sterblichen Welt.

Nicht zu vergessen. Irgendjemand hatte im Thread erwähnt das die alten Götter die Zeit nicht manipulieren können. Das ist falsch weil sie in der Krieg der Ahnen Triologie die Ursache für die Zeit-Anomalie sind um Nozdromu aus dem Spiel zu nehmen.


----------



## White_Sky (21. Oktober 2010)

Was ist eig. 'Das Dunkle unter Auchindoun'?

http://forscherliga....wiki/Auchindoun


----------



## Drentahl (21. Oktober 2010)

buttonbash schrieb:


> [font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Die Titanen, kolossale Götter mit metallisch schimmernder Haut aus den Weiten des Kosmos...[/font]
> [font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]
> [/font]
> [font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"][font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]_/discuss_[/font]
> ...



[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Die Titanen, kolossale Götter mit metallisch schimmernder Haut aus den Weiten des Kosmos, erkundeten das neu entstandene Universum und machten sich auf den Welten, die sie fanden, an die Arbeit. Sie gestalteten ihre Welten, indem sie riesige Gebirge aufwarfen und gewaltige Meere aushoben. Sie atmeten Firmamente und tosende Atmosphären aus. Und das alles als Teil ihres unbegreiflichen Planes, Ordnung aus dem Chaos zu erschaffen. Sie verliehen sogar primitiven Völkern die Macht, ihre Arbeit zu tun und die Integrität ihrer jeweiligen Welt zu erhalten.[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/story/chapter1.html[/font]

/discuss close

und als guter Mathematiker hier noch mein Q.E.D.

Gruß Drental


----------



## Killding (21. Oktober 2010)

Manaori schrieb:


> This. Und ich meine, in einem der Comics kommt es auch explizit vor, dass C'thun tot ist



In den Comics steht dass sie *DENKEN [font="'Comic Sans MS"]dass er tot ist [/font]*
*[font="'Comic Sans MS"]
[/font]*
*[font="'Comic Sans MS"]Quelle für Bluepost pls [/font]*


----------



## Killding (21. Oktober 2010)

Shac schrieb:


> C´Thun ist tot. Er hatte geschwächt überlebt musste aber letztenendes gegen uns bzw. Medan den kürzeren ziehen.
> 
> Yogg-Saron ist tot. Ich weiß zwar nicht wie ihr in Bio aufgepasst hat aber selbst wenn er die Größe eines Sonnensystems hätte würde ihm das nix nützen weil wir sein Hirn vernichtet haben. Ansonsten hätte Algalon ja auch nen Funkspruch losgeschickt und die Titanen wären wie ein Sturm mal kurz über Azeroth drüber und hätten alles Leben vernichtet um neues danach zu schaffen. Außerdem muss ich einen der Vorposter korregieren. Yoggi ist der Gott der tausend Mäuler nicht der Tausend Gesichter.
> 
> ...


----------



## Avolus (21. Oktober 2010)

Killding schrieb:


> Ehmm.. es gibt menschen die Hirntot sind und trotzdem leben o.O



Deswegen musst du ja nicht gleich 80% der WoW-Community an die Wand stellen


----------



## phipush1 (21. Oktober 2010)

Meine Güte, bei dem ganzen Halbwissen hier krieg ich Augenkrebs.

Der liebe C'thun ist tot, tralalala. Warum sollte man sonst versuchen ihn wiederzubeleben?

Das ominöse Dunkle unter Auchindoun ist der liebe D'ore. Genau, das war doch dieser Naaru der nach dem Endkampf in der Krypta erscheint und den Hordis ne Quest gibt!

Es gibt übrigens die Theorie, dass die Steinmutter die Erdenmutter ist. Desweiteren gibt es auch die Theorie, dass Elune die Erdenmutter ist. Wer weiß das schon? Ich ohne Quelle nicht.


----------



## Killding (21. Oktober 2010)

Avolus schrieb:


> Deswegen musst du ja nicht gleich 80% der WoW-Community an die Wand stellen



Ja ding, doch ? o.O


----------



## White_Sky (21. Oktober 2010)

phipush1 schrieb:


> Das ominöse Dunkle unter Auchindoun ist der liebe D'ore. Genau, das war doch dieser Naaru der nach dem Endkampf in der Krypta erscheint und den Hordis ne Quest gibt!



Sicher? O.o. Da man nicht weiß, wie der Typ in die Leere übergangen ist, halte ich ihn eher für eine Art Wächter. :-/

"Es heißt, dass vor langer Zeit ein geheimnisvoller Kult in Auchindoun eingefallen sei und in den dortigen Tiefen ein unglaublich mächtiges, *böswilliges* Wesen vorgefunden habe, welches von einem arkanen Mechanismus gefangen gehalten wurde. Durch Arroganz oder Missgeschick habe der Kult die Kreatur aus ihrem Gefängnis entlassen und die daraus resultierende Druckwelle die baufällige Stadt auseinandergesprengt."

"Wenn das stimmt, muss dieses *Böse* sich gegen sie gewandt haben. Laut diesen Befehlen flieht ein Teil des Schattenrats aus Auchindoun."

Ich glaub nicht, dass er es ist. Eher der alte Gott bzw. vll. ein kleiner Teil/Verbindung den die Arakoa auf Schattenmondtal beschwören wollten. Muss aber nicht sein.


----------



## Olliruh (21. Oktober 2010)

& was ist eig mit Karsten los?


----------



## Orthrus (21. Oktober 2010)

Stetto schrieb:


> Wenn Blizzard morgen entscheiden würde, dass Arthas gar nicht tot ist sondern *Mutter Theresa* ihn wieder zum Leben erweckt hat, dann wäre das zwar seltsam aber in soweit legitim, dass das nun mal Blizzards Storyline ist.



Geht zum Glück nicht, der Todesengel von Kalkutta ist definitiv tod....

Mit untoten Grüßen


----------



## numisel (21. Oktober 2010)

> Das Pantheon zerschmetterte die Zitadellen der Alten Götter und kettete *die vier bösen Gottheiten* tief unter der Oberfläche der Welt an. Da die Macht der Alten Götter die Elementargeister nicht mehr in der materiellen Welt verankerte, wurden sie auf eine abgrundtiefe Ebene verbannt, wo sie in alle Ewigkeit unter sich bleiben sollten. Nach dem Verschwinden der Elementargeister beruhigte sich die Natur und eine Zeit der friedlichen Harmonie brach an. Als die Titanen sahen, dass die Gefahr gebannt war, machten sie sich an die Arbeit.



Es werden nur 4 aufgelistet, weil man C'Thun für tot hielt. Er war aber nicht tot, was man glaub ich während der AQ-Öffnungsquestreihe rausbekommt.




> Es heißt, dass vor langer Zeit ein geheimnisvoller Kult in Auchindoun eingefallen sei und in den dortigen Tiefen ein unglaublich mächtiges, *böswilliges* Wesen vorgefunden habe, welches von einem arkanen Mechanismus gefangen gehalten wurde.



Ich denke mal, hier ist von Murmur die Rede. Ein Alter Gott würde sich nicht mit solch einfachen Mitteln wie Arkanen Fesseln binden lassen (ich gehe einfach mal davon aus). Ausserdem bin ich der Meinung, dass jede Welt ihre Alten Götter hat. Somit könnte Murmur einer der Leutnants der Draenor-Götter sein. Vielleicht sogar ein Diener des Gottes, den die Arakkoa beschwören wollen....





> Dann die alte Fehlinformation das die Drachen vor den Titanen dagewesen wären. Die Titanen erschufen die Drachen und gaben den heutigen fünf Aspekten ein Teil ihrer Kräfte. Der Urvater der Drachen war Galakrond. Das wird im Spiel und in den Büchern mehr als oft genug erwähnt.



Da bin ich mir nicht so sicher... Wenn die Titanen die heutigen Drachen geschaffen haben sollen, wieso wird dann gesagt, dass sich die heutigen Drachen aus den Protodrachen entwickelt haben? Die Welt existierte ja durch die Schaffung durch die Alten Götter ja schon. Die Protodrachen werden auch als eher hirnlose, aggressive Kreaturen beschrieben, was sie ja perfekt mit den Alten Göttern in Verbindung bringt. 
Ich denke, die Titanen haben einen Teil der höher entwickelten Drachen erwählt, die Aspekte zu werden. Also gab es Drachen vorher, aber die "Modernen" Versionen sind erst nach den Titanen entstanden.




> Dann zum raten welche Alten Götter es noch gibt.
> Zu einem der smaragdgrüne Alptraum, aber da ich das Buch Stormrage nicht gelesen hab weiß ich nicht ob dieser besiegt wurde oder nicht.
> Dann gibts da das Riesenvieh in den Twilight Highlands wo ich bisher noch nicht gehört habe ob es sich hierbei um einen alten Gott handelt oder nur einem Diener. Das selbe gilt für das Vieh im Nagaunterwassergebiet. Dazu das unbekannte Böse von Grim Batol wo man nur raten kann.



Die Frage find ich immer wieder toll 
Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe (hab das Buch selbst nicht gelesen), ist das Böse im Traum Xavius. Also kein Alter Gott.
Das Vieh in den Twilight Highlands ist wohl auch nur ein sehr sehr mächtiger Diener, wahrscheinlich von C'thun. Ausserdem glaub ich nicht, dass Blizz einen Alten Gott für ein oder zwei Quests verheizen würde...


Aber was die weiteren Alten Götter angeht, so kann man die mit bestimmten Titel versehen.
Da haben wir C'thun, Gott des Chaos. Ausserdem noch Yogg-Saron, Gott des Todes. Ich fände einen Gott der Furcht noch recht passend. Dieser wäre dann der, der in Tirisfal ist. Er hat die Hochelfen zur FLucht getrieben, und er hat es geschafft, dass Arthas' Furcht um sein Volk immer größer wurde, bis er zum Todesritter wurde.
Ausserdem könnte ich mir noch einen Alten Gott der Manipulation und Korruption vorstellen. Der wäre dann in der Nähe des Maelstrom zu Hause. Er hat die Nachtelfen dazu gebracht, die Legion zu rufen. Ausserdem hat er die Hochgeborenen in Naga verwandelt und sie sich somit hörig gemacht. Und er ist für die Verwandlung der Bronzenen Drachen in die Ewigen Drachen verantwortlich.


----------



## Orthrus (21. Oktober 2010)

MasterCrain schrieb:


> Du Diffinierst "Gott" aus sicht eines Christen. Allmächtig, Allwissend, Unterblich.



Womit wir schon bei einem der größten Fehler christlicher "Logik" wären...
Allmächtig und Allwissend schliessen einander aus.


Mit untoten Grüßen


----------



## Deis (21. Oktober 2010)

Wieviele Leute haben hier eigentlich Ahnung von dem Spiel in dem sie mehr Zeit verbringen als mit ihrer Freundin?
Kein Wunder, dass der Gros null Ahung von garnichts hat.


----------



## Nekros4Necro (21. Oktober 2010)

numisel schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, hier ist von Murmur die Rede. Ein Alter Gott würde sich nicht mit solch einfachen Mitteln wie Arkanen Fesseln binden lassen (ich gehe einfach mal davon aus). Ausserdem bin ich der Meinung, dass jede Welt ihre Alten Götter hat. Somit könnte Murmur einer der Leutnants der Draenor-Götter sein. Vielleicht sogar ein Diener des Gottes, den die Arakkoa beschwören wollen....



Ich glaube gelesen zu haben das Kil'jeaden Murmur als guten Naaru mit der Energie des Sonnenbrunnens gelockt, und dann verdorben hat.


----------



## numisel (21. Oktober 2010)

Nene, Murmur ist ein Elementarlord, nur eben nicht ein Feuer- Wasser- oder Erdlord, sondern der Lord des Schalls. Das mit den Naaru hat sich bestimmt auf M'uru bezogen. Und der wurde nicht zum Sonnenbrunnen gelockt, sondern Kael'thas hat ihn dahin entführt.




> Wieviele Leute haben hier eigentlich Ahnung von dem Spiel in dem sie mehr Zeit verbringen als mit ihrer Freundin?
> Kein Wunder, dass der Gros null Ahung von garnichts hat.



Wie ich sehe, kennst du die ganze WoW-Community. Denn sonst könntest du dir ja kein gutes und brauchbares Bild davon machen, wer wie tickt. Wenn du Fussball spielst und du die Namen aller Spieler der Bundesliga kennst, bist du bei Vielen der King. Aber sobald man sich mal für was interessiert, was nicht jeden interessiert, ist man gleich ein Freak ohne Freundin und Leben.
Wo ist bitte das Interesse, die Geschichte hinter etwas zu kennen, falsch?


----------



## White_Sky (21. Oktober 2010)

numisel schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, hier ist von Murmur die Rede. Ein Alter Gott würde sich nicht mit solch einfachen Mitteln wie Arkanen Fesseln binden lassen (ich gehe einfach mal davon aus). Ausserdem bin ich der Meinung, dass jede Welt ihre Alten Götter hat. Somit könnte Murmur einer der Leutnants der Draenor-Götter sein. Vielleicht sogar ein Diener des Gottes, den die Arakkoa beschwören wollen....
> 
> Aber was die weiteren Alten Götter angeht, so kann man die mit bestimmten Titel versehen.
> Da haben wir C'thun, Gott des Chaos. Ausserdem noch Yogg-Saron, Gott des Todes. Ich fände einen Gott der Furcht noch recht passend. Dieser wäre dann der, der in Tirisfal ist. Er hat die Hochelfen zur FLucht getrieben, und er hat es geschafft, dass Arthas' Furcht um sein Volk immer größer wurde, bis er zum Todesritter wurde.
> Ausserdem könnte ich mir noch einen Alten Gott der Manipulation und Korruption vorstellen. Der wäre dann in der Nähe des Maelstrom zu Hause. Er hat die Nachtelfen dazu gebracht, die Legion zu rufen. Ausserdem hat er die Hochgeborenen in Naga verwandelt und sie sich somit hörig gemacht. Und er ist für die Verwandlung der Bronzenen Drachen in die Ewigen Drachen verantwortlich.



1. Abschnitt: Durch den ist sicherlich keine so fette Explosion entstanden, was aber nicht heißen soll, dass es nicht stimmen muss. Und von den Versagernaaru D'ore schon garnicht!^^

2. Abschnitt: Gute Theorie, aber zu den ewigen Drachenschwarm bleibt weiterhin die Theorie, dass es (wie du schon sagst) Die alten Götter was damit zu tun haben könnten, Die brennende Legion, Ein Nozdormu, der der Meinung ist, dass eine Änderung in der Vergangenheit die Zukunft zum besseren führen könnte, Ein selbstständiger Drachenschwarm ohne Nozdormu mit eigenen Anführer (der vll. Nozdormu gefangen hält), Oder eines von Todesschwinges Experimenten.


----------



## Deis (21. Oktober 2010)

numisel schrieb:


> Wie ich sehe, kennst du die ganze WoW-Community. Denn sonst könntest du dir ja kein gutes und brauchbares Bild davon machen, wer wie tickt. Wenn du Fussball spielst und du die Namen aller Spieler der Bundesliga kennst, bist du bei Vielen der King. Aber sobald man sich mal für was interessiert, was nicht jeden interessiert, ist man gleich ein Freak ohne Freundin und Leben.
> Wo ist bitte das Interesse, die Geschichte hinter etwas zu kennen, falsch?



Ich glaube Du hast mich falsch verstanden. Ich bin selber Vielzocker, allerdings kenne ich auch die Geschichte um WoW ... auch ausserhalb des Brunnens von Dalaran und ich verurteile ... nein, falsches Wort, ich finde es fragwuerdig wenn man wenn man viel Zeit in eine Sache investiert und dann nichts darueber weiss.


----------



## Nekros4Necro (21. Oktober 2010)

numisel schrieb:


> Nene, Murmur ist ein Elementarlord, nur eben nicht ein Feuer- Wasser- oder Erdlord, sondern der Lord des Schalls. Das mit den Naaru hat sich bestimmt auf M'uru bezogen. Und der wurde nicht zum Sonnenbrunnen gelockt, sondern Kael'thas hat ihn dahin entführt.



Sorry schon wieder verwechselt  heute ist echt nicht mein tag^^


----------



## numisel (21. Oktober 2010)

Gut, dann habe ich dich wirklich falsch verstanden.

Ja, manchmal schreckt das Wissen mancher Spieler, die meinen, sie wissen viel. Aber das ist nicht das Schlimme. Schlimm ist, wenn sie selbst der Meinung bleiben, dass ihre Antwort die einzig Richtige ist.




> 2. Abschnitt: Gute Theorie, aber zu den ewigen Drachenschwarm bleibt weiterhin die Theorie, dass es (wie du schon sagst) Die alten Götter was damit zu tun haben könnten, Die brennende Legion, Ein Nozdormu, der der Meinung ist, dass eine Änderung in der Vergangenheit die Zukunft zum besseren führen könnte, Ein selbstständiger Drachenschwarm ohne Nozdormu mit eigenen Anführer (der vll. Nozdormu gefangen hält), Oder eines von Todesschwinges Experimenten.



Die Alten Götter: meiner meinung nach das Richtige, da ein solcher Gott ebenfalls hauptsächlich an der Änderung des Krieg der Ahnen verantwortlich sein könnte, der wiederum fast ihre Befreiung nach sich gezogen hätte.
Die Legion: denk ich eher weniger. Ich bezweifle, dass sie es schaffen, einen ganzen Drachenschwarm zu korrumpieren. Wenn, dann einzelne Drachen, aber nicht so viele so mächtige.
Nozdormu: würde sich mit der Theorie über die Alten Götter decken, kann aber auch anders entstehen. So könnte er seinen eigenen Tod verhindern wollen oder oder oder. Auf jedenfall ist er der Anführer der Ewigen, gibt genügend Anspielungen dadrauf 
Der selbstständige Drachenschwarm: wäre möglich, doch davon wüssten die Aspekte, da sie ihre Macht erst von den Titanen bekamen. Vielleicht ist dieser selbstständige Schwarm aber von den Alten Göttern gesegnet  
Todesschwinge-Experiment: bezweifle ich. Die wären sonst lila oder pink


----------



## Olliruh (21. Oktober 2010)

Deis schrieb:


> Ich glaube Du hast mich falsch verstanden. Ich bin selber Vielzocker, allerdings kenne ich auch die Geschichte um WoW ... auch ausserhalb des Brunnens von Dalaran und ich verurteile ... nein, falsches Wort, ich finde es fragwuerdig wenn man wenn man viel Zeit in eine Sache investiert und dann nichts darueber weiss.



und jetzt?
ich zocke habe mit Battlefield BC 2 : Vietnam bestellt und werde es intensiv zocken ohne auch nur einen funken über diesen krieg zuwissen. Was jetzt? Klagst du mich an wegen kp und lässt mich aufhängen?


----------



## numisel (22. Oktober 2010)

Ich denke, Deis bezog sich mehr auf die Personen, die sich vermeintlich mit der Lore beschäftigen, dann aber im nachhinein abern ur zwei oder drei Quellen nutzen und daraus sich den Rest erschließen. Es sei dir gegönnt, dass du Battlefield zocken willst, ohne die Geschichte des Vietnamkriegs zu kennen.


----------



## KingNothing22 (22. Oktober 2010)

was mich hier nur stört ist dieses "ein gott muss dies können und jenes und sterben kann er auch nicht"

götter sind in den augen der "niederen" völker Wesen die schlicht und einfach mehr drauf haben...wenn ich mit meinem mage zu nem wolf gehe und ihm was zu essen vors maul zaubere würde er mich(wenn er den intellekt besäße) für einen Gott halten...

so ist es auch in der griechischen mythologie(von der wow übrigens viel abgekuckt hat)
dort sind götter extrem mächtig, aber trotzdem nicht unsterblich...für jeden menschem sind sie das logischerweise weil er kein mittel kennt um einen gott zu töten..

alles eine sache der perspektive...wenn ich ameisen zertrete habe ich(aus sicht der ameisen) auch unbeschreibliche Macht und bin unbesiegbar...


----------



## numisel (22. Oktober 2010)

Der Name "Alte Götter" wurde denen ja nur von den Elementaren gegeben. Und da sonst kein andere Name vorhanden war, haben sie ihn halt behalten. Dass sie unsterblich sein müssen, behaupten hier in dem Threadn ur wenige. Aber dass sie viel Macht haben müssen, lässt sich nicht bestreiten. Ausserdem muss sich ein Gott selbst als ein solcher ansehen. Die Titanen könnten auch Götter sein, sind es aber nicht.


Ganz nebenbei bemerkt:
Aus der griechischen Mythologie ist eher weniger geklaut worden. Man hat sich eher der Nordischen und der Ägyptischen Mythologie bedient und hier und da noch ein bisschen was von Lovecrafts Romanen.


----------



## Ångela (22. Oktober 2010)

KingNothing22 schrieb:


> was mich hier nur stört ist dieses "ein gott muss dies können und jenes und sterben kann er auch nicht"
> 
> götter sind in den augen der "niederen" völker Wesen die schlicht und einfach mehr drauf haben...wenn ich mit meinem mage zu nem wolf gehe und ihm was zu essen vors maul zaubere würde er mich(wenn er den intellekt besäße) für einen Gott halten...
> 
> ...



Guter Beitrag !

__________________________________

Ansonsten noch zu den Titanen und das diese die Aspekte geschaffen haben sollen .................. merkt ihr nicht mal, wie ihr euch dabei widersprecht ?

Einerseits haben angeblich die Titanen die Aspekte erschaffen, andererseits ist Galakrond deren Urvater, na was denn nun ?

Akso entweder haben die Titanen Galakrond erschaffen, was ich extrem bezweifle, und dieser hat dann die Aspekte "erschaffen", oder er ist eben nicht ihr Urahn, wobei sich die Sache aus der Lore selbst erklärt.

Dort wird er nämlich definitiv als Urvater der Aspekte genannt, somit können die Titanen damit nix zu tun haben UND da die Aspekte ebenfalls alle für ein gewisses "Element" stehen, bilden sie wohl eher den Gegenpol zu den Elementarlords, oder gar zu den "alten Göttern" selbst.

So lange sich aber bei Blizzard nicht mal jemand hinsetzt und alle diese Details in EINEM Buch in Relation bringt, so lange wird das IMMER nur reine Spekulation bleiben.


Ach ja, den Titanen kann Azeroth reichlich egal sein, da sie ja scheinbar "universelle" Wesen sind, daher könnten sie die "alten Götter" sicherlich auch ganz vernichten, doch vermutlich dienen auch die Titanen irgendeinem noch höheren Wesen, oder ganz einfach nur der universellen Balance.


----------



## numisel (22. Oktober 2010)

> Ach ja, den Titanen kann Azeroth reichlich egal sein, da sie ja scheinbar "universelle" Wesen sind, daher könnten sie die "alten Götter" sicherlich auch ganz vernichten, doch vermutlich dienen auch die Titanen irgendeinem noch höheren Wesen, oder ganz einfach nur der universellen Balance.



So einfach ist es denk ich mal nicht. Die Alten Götter sind schon so mächtig, dass es mehrere Titanen gebraucht hat, um sie einzusperren. Aber ich denke auch mal, dass es über den Titanen noch was gibt. Elune wäre zum Beispiel eine Lösung 


Was die Drachen angeht, so möchte ich mich mal selbst zitieren:


> Wenn die Titanen die heutigen Drachen geschaffen haben sollen, wieso wird dann gesagt, dass sich die heutigen Drachen aus den Protodrachen entwickelt haben? Die Welt existierte ja durch die Schaffung durch die Alten Götter ja schon. Die Protodrachen werden auch als eher hirnlose, aggressive Kreaturen beschrieben, was sie ja perfekt mit den Alten Göttern in Verbindung bringt.
> Ich denke, die Titanen haben einen Teil der höher entwickelten Drachen erwählt, die Aspekte zu werden. Also gab es Drachen vorher, aber die "Modernen" Versionen sind erst nach den Titanen entstanden.


----------



## Sortus (22. Oktober 2010)

Ein bisschen an Lovecrafts Romanen bedient? Schon die Namen sind sehr nah dran... 

1. C'thun = Cthulhu
2. Yogg-Saron = Yogg Sothoth

_"Es ist nicht tot, was ewig zu schlafen vermag,__und in fremden Zeitaltern mag selbst der Tod sterben."

_Die großen Alten (zB Cthulhu) sind im Lovecraft Universum auch unterirdisch verbannt und warten auf Ihre Rückkehr, genauso korrumpiert zB. Cthulhu die Menschheit mit Träumen und so weiter. Aber passend gemixt mit den griechischen Titanen haben wir die Wow Götter. Aber ich sag da ja:" lieber gut geklaut als schlecht neu gemacht" 

Für Leute die bisschen auf Oldschool-Horror stehen, dem kann ich die sehr guten Hörbüche empfehlen.


----------



## destrojoe2 (22. Oktober 2010)

Die alten Götter sind nicht, ich betone nicht unsterblich. Sie sind, wie schon vor mir beschrieben, sehr, sehr, sehr mächtige Wesen. Die Titanen hatten zuerst vor sie zu töten, bemerkten aber, dass wenn man sie tötet die Welt zerreissen würde, da sie auf mentaler Ebene sehr eng mit Azeroth verbunden sind. Also schlossen sie die Götter in Gefängnisse ein (z.B. Ulduar). Die Manifestationen hingegen wurde "vergraben" bzw. unter die Erde verbannt. Ohne fremde Einwirkung würden sie noch heute tief und fest schlummern. Aber es gibt nunmal Nachtelfen die Vordrassil pflanzen.

Wir können dazu nur die Manifestationen der Götter töten, sie bleiben auf mentaler Ebene weiterhin bestehen. Die Titanen vermochten es aber (durch ihre große "Macht") sie auch auf mentaler Ebene auszulöschen.



Außerdem ist Deathwing sozusagen auch "nur" ein Lakai der alten Götter, da er von diesen im Krieg der Ahnen korrumpiert wurde. (So entstand letztendlich auch die Dämonenseele). Deathwing hörte in seinem Kopf stimmen die ihn mehr und mehr "Wahnsinnig" machten. So brachten sie Deathwing dazu zu glauben alles Leben auf Azeroth würde Azeroth selbst nur zerstören und seitdem versucht er halt "Alles" auszulöschen.


----------



## Reflox (22. Oktober 2010)

destrojoe2 schrieb:


> Die alten Götter sind nicht, ich betone nicht unsterblich. Sie sind, wie schon vor mir beschrieben, sehr, sehr, sehr mächtige Wesen. Die Titanen hatten zuerst vor sie zu töten, bemerkten aber, dass wenn man sie tötet die Welt zerreissen würde, da sie auf mentaler Ebene sehr eng mit Azeroth verbunden sind. Also schlossen sie die Götter in Gefängnisse ein (z.B. Ulduar). Die Manifestationen hingegen wurde "vergraben" bzw. unter die Erde verbannt. Ohne fremde Einwirkung würden sie noch heute tief und fest schlummern. Aber es gibt nunmal Nachtelfen die Vordrassil pflanzen.
> 
> Wir können dazu nur die Manifestationen der Götter töten, sie bleiben auf mentaler Ebene weiterhin bestehen. Die Titanen vermochten es aber (durch ihre große "Macht") sie auch auf mentaler Ebene auszulöschen.
> 
> ...



"Es gibt keine einfachen, festgelegten Regeln, was man braucht, um in Warcraft ein Gott zu sein, außer der Tatsache, dass sie alle unsterblich sind."

Erstmal den Thread durchlsenen


----------



## Hosenschisser (22. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> & was ist eig mit Karsten los?




Karsten ist Frankfurt Fan und freut sich auf den morgigen Heimsieg...


----------



## Hosenschisser (22. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> und jetzt?
> ich zocke habe mit Battlefield BC 2 : Vietnam bestellt und werde es intensiv zocken ohne auch nur einen funken über diesen krieg zuwissen. Was jetzt? Klagst du mich an wegen kp und lässt mich aufhängen?




Kommt halt drauf an welchen Anspruch man an sich selbst hat.

Ein Spiel nur zu spielen um etwas tu tun zu haben, ohne dabei zu wissen wieso ich dies und jenes tue, wird meinem persönlichem Anspruch nicht im geringsten Gerecht.


----------



## Deis (22. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> und jetzt?
> ich zocke habe mit Battlefield BC 2 : Vietnam bestellt und werde es intensiv zocken ohne auch nur einen funken über diesen krieg zuwissen. Was jetzt? Klagst du mich an wegen kp und lässt mich aufhängen?



Anklagen, ja. Aufhaengen, nein. Zu schmerzlos.


----------



## pvenohr (22. Oktober 2010)

Hat Aegwynn Sargaeras getötet? Ist Shannon Briggs tot nachdem ihn Klitschko ko geboxt hat? Warum seid ihr eigentlich alle so mordlustig und aufs Töten fixiert? Es ist so lächerlich, das man vor Lachen schon wieder weinen könnte.


----------



## pvenohr (22. Oktober 2010)

.


----------



## Derulu (22. Oktober 2010)

pvenohr schrieb:


> .



Hihi, du verwechselst immer noch Zitieren mit Bearbeiten xD


----------



## Pastwalker (22. Oktober 2010)

So wie Gott Luzifer in die Hölle schickte und dieser sehr bald aus dem Keller befeit wird, so würde ich mal annehmen, dass der Gott aus der Meistergleve ebenso befreit wird und ein Boss einer neuen Raid-Instanz wird.


----------



## red soil (22. Oktober 2010)

Kann mir mal wer erklären was die titanen sind ? unter titanen verstehe ich eig .nur irgendwelche großen alten "götter" ? 

Was haben die in der wow lore gemcht ? 

Sind sie böse oder gut ?

Und sie sie stärker als götter ? wenn ja müssten die titanen ja die götter sein oder nicht ? =O


----------



## Derulu (22. Oktober 2010)

red schrieb:


> Kann mir mal wer erklären was die titanen sind ? unter titanen verstehe ich eig .nur irgendwelche großen alten "götter" ?
> Was haben die in der wow lore gemcht ?
> Sind sie böse oder gut ?
> Und sie sie stärker als götter ? wenn ja müssten die titanen ja die götter sein oder nicht ? =O



Quelle: http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/story/chapter1.html

*Die Titanen und die Entstehung des Universums* 
 Niemand weiß genau, wie das Universum seinen Anfang nahm. Manche glauben an die Theorie, nach der eine ungeheure kosmische Explosion die unendliche Vielzahl der Welten in das Große Dunkel geschleudert hat – Welten, die eines Tages Lebensformen von wundersamer und schrecklicher Vielfalt tragen sollten. Andere glauben, dass das Universum von einer einzigen allmächtigen Wesenheit geschaffen wurde. Der exakte Ursprung des chaotischen Universums ist unklar, aber sicher ist, dass ein Volk mächtiger Wesen entstand, das für Stabilität in den verschiedenen Welten sorgte und den Lebewesen, die in seine Fußstapfen traten, eine sichere Zukunft gewährleistete.  Die Titanen, kolossale Götter mit metallisch schimmernder Haut aus den Weiten des Kosmos, erkundeten das neu entstandene Universum und machten sich auf den Welten, die sie fanden, an die Arbeit. Sie gestalteten ihre Welten, indem sie riesige Gebirge aufwarfen und gewaltige Meere aushoben. Sie atmeten Firmamente und tosende Atmosphären aus. Und das alles als Teil ihres unbegreiflichen Planes, Ordnung aus dem Chaos zu erschaffen. Sie verliehen sogar primitiven Völkern die Macht, ihre Arbeit zu tun und die Integrität ihrer jeweiligen Welt zu erhalten. 

 Die Titanen, die von einer Elitegruppe regiert wurden, die man Pantheon nannte, brachten im ersten Zeitalter der Schöpfung Ordnung zu hundert Millionen, über das gesamte Große Dunkle Jenseits verstreuten Welten. Das gütige Pantheon, das die geordneten Welten beschützen wollte, war stets auf der Hut vor drohenden Angriffen der bösen, extradimensionalen Wesen der wirbelnden Nether-Welt. Die Nether-Welt, eine astrale Dimension chaotischer Magie, die die Myriaden Welten des Universums verbindet, war die Heimat einer unendlichen Zahl von hinterhältigen dämonischen Wesen – die das Leben zerstören und die Energien des lebenden Universums verschlingen wollten. Die Titanen konnten sich das Böse oder Hinterhältige in keiner Form vorstellen und suchten nach einer Möglichkeit, die konstante Bedrohung durch die Dämonen zu beenden.


----------



## numisel (22. Oktober 2010)

> Es gibt keine einfachen, festgelegten Regeln, was man braucht, um in Warcraft ein Gott zu sein, außer der Tatsache, dass sie alle unsterblich sind.



Unsterblich im Sinne von "wird niemals an einem natürlichen Tod sterben". Malygos war auch eigentlich unsterblich, ebenso wie die Nachtelfen. Doch du kannst sowohl Nachtelfen, als auch Malygos töten.




> Hat Aegwynn Sargaeras getötet? Ist Shannon Briggs tot nachdem ihn Klitschko ko geboxt hat? Warum seid ihr eigentlich alle so mordlustig und aufs Töten fixiert? Es ist so lächerlich, das man vor Lachen schon wieder weinen könnte.



- Nein, sie hat einen Avatar besiegt.
- Wie du selbst schon gesagt hast, ist er nur ausgeknockt. Naja gut, so wie Klitschko den vermöbelt hat, ist er so gut wie tot gewesen 
- Ganz einfach: hast du schonmal versucht, einen mordlustigen Skeletthaufen oder einen wütenden Drachen mit den Worten "Ganz ruhig, Brauner" ruhig zu bekommen? Du wirst sehen, es klappt nicht so ganz.


----------



## Pastwalker (22. Oktober 2010)

Naja^^ ....was die Menschen sich so im aufe der Evolution haben einfalen lassen ist alles ein bisschen unübersichtlich xD im Grunde gibts ja für alles nur 1 und des is GOTT ! xD .....the one and only xD ....und dann noch son paar gimmigs wie zb Erzengel oder Engel xD .....
aber du musst dir das ungefähr so vorstellen ... in WoW zmd : "Titanen = wuums Fette Daddys dies drauf haben oO !!! ...Götter ...eig genausostark aber egal haben keinen Klotzkörper also net so stark xD .... und um genau zu sein .... Götter oder Halbgötter ..is eig eh das Selbe, in jedem Game, schaut man sich bzw. God of War an oder The Elder scrolls...denen ihre Daedragötter....können alles und doch zu wenig ...also mach dir keinen Kopf um die göttliche Rangordnung, ich habs schon lange aufgegeben, spätestens ab da wo ich mitbekommen hab dass Blizz einen blöden spukenden Eisklumpen mächtiger gemacht haben als einen Dämonengott ...(Illidan) ...obwohls ja eig hätt andersrum sein müssen....

Denk dir also einfach Titanen sind cool...obwohl sies eig nich sind.


----------



## red soil (22. Oktober 2010)

Pastwalker schrieb:


> Naja^^ ....was die Menschen sich so im aufe der Evolution haben einfalen lassen ist alles ein bisschen unübersichtlich xD im Grunde gibts ja für alles nur 1 und des is GOTT ! xD .....the one and only xD ....und dann noch son paar gimmigs wie zb Erzengel oder Engel xD .....
> aber du musst dir das ungefähr so vorstellen ... in WoW zmd : "Titanen = wuums Fette Daddys dies drauf haben oO !!! ...Götter ...eig genausostark aber egal haben keinen Klotzkörper also net so stark xD .... und um genau zu sein .... Götter oder Halbgötter ..is eig eh das Selbe, in jedem Game, schaut man sich bzw. God of War an oder The Elder scrolls...denen ihre Daedragötter....können alles und doch zu wenig ...also mach dir keinen Kopf um die göttliche Rangordnung, ich habs schon lange aufgegeben, spätestens ab da wo ich mitbekommen hab dass Blizz einen blöden spukenden Eisklumpen mächtiger gemacht haben als einen Dämonengott ...(Illidan) ...obwohls ja eig hätt andersrum sein müssen....
> 
> Denk dir also einfach Titanen sind cool...obwohl sies eig nich sind.



Illidan isn gott ? soga da würde ich eher sagen er is einfach nur ein ober cheff von dne illidari =P


----------



## Pastwalker (22. Oktober 2010)

> Illidan isn gott ? soga da würde ich eher sagen er is einfach nur ein ober cheff von dne illidari =P



hmm....naja ^^ kein geborener GOtt...xD er war ja EIIIIGG....ganz am Anfang in Kindertagen ja noch ein Schwuler langohriger Baumficka mit Eierquetschern xD
aber ihr kennt das^^ wie das nunmal so ist.....die Hölle verändert jeden... 

XD

aber ich würde ja mal so GANZ labidar behaupten .....DÄMONEN SIND HÄRTERE GEISTER ALS GEISTER DÄMONEN SIND 
weil ich mein....Arthas war ja nur n kleines Menschlein, was von einem ..."Geist" besessen war....nur ein "Geist" .... und wer sich son bissl mit der Bibel oder überhaupt übernatürlichem beschäftigt weiß dass Geister nur die Sexsklaven von Dämonen sind xDxD 

Und was kann der Lichking schon...n paar Leichen rausholn....


----------



## Derulu (22. Oktober 2010)

Illidan ist ein Gott? Seit wann? Bisher war ich immer der Meinung, der Typ ist der vielleicht mächtigste Magier, den die Nachtelfen jemals hervorgebracht haben, der sich in einen Dämon verwandelt hat (verwandeln hat lassen), aus Wut, Enttäuschung, Eifersucht und Machtgier...dass er ein Gott ist, ist eher unwahrscheinlich, sein Bruder Malfurion ist ja auch kein Gott, aber trotzdem genauso mächtig, wenn nicht mächtiger (Streitfrage).

Trotz allem halte ich Illidan für die coolste Sau im Warcraft Universum, schon seit WC3...

Naja, der "Herr" über alle Geister, erschaffen aus einem der mächtigsten Hexenmeister/Schamanen aller Zeiten vom zweithöchsten aller Dämonen, vermischt mit einem der fähigsten Paladine aller Zeiten, der Herr über Tod und Untod, soll weniger Macht haben als Illidan? Die beiden haben gegeneinander gekämpft, gewonnen hat Arthas...und da war er noch nicht einmal mit dem Lichkönig verschmolzen


----------



## Pastwalker (22. Oktober 2010)

> Illidan ist ein Gott? Seit wann? Bisher war ich immer der Meinung, der Typ ist der vielleicht mächtigste Magier, den die Nachtelfen jemals hervorgebracht haben, der sich in einen Dämon verwandelt hat (verwandeln hat lassen), aus Wut, Enttäuschung, Eifersucht und Machtgier...dass er ein Gott ist, ist eher unwahrscheinlich, sein Bruder Malfurion ist ja auch kein Gott, aber trotzdem genauso mächtig, wenn nicht mächtiger (Streitfrage).



haha ich glaub da haben wir uns zeitlich en bisschen verfehlt xD ...das hättest du besser vor meinem post getippt xD 


Aber ma so  nebenbei, Geschmack hast du, denn ich find Illidan is das imba´ste überhaupt xD ...und seine beiden Schreckensgleven oder wie die heißen sind viel geiler als son blödes kaltes Buttermesser...


----------



## Piando (22. Oktober 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> Naja, der "Herr" über alle Geister, erschaffen aus einem der mächtigsten Hexenmeister/Schamanen aller Zeiten vom zweithöchsten aller Dämonen, vermischt mit einem der fähigsten Paladine aller Zeiten, der Herr über Tod und Untod, soll weniger Macht haben als Illidan? Die beiden haben gegeneinander gekämpft, gewonnen hat Arthas...und da war er noch nicht einmal mit dem Lichkönig verschmolzen




Da waren Arthas und Ner'zhul noch nicht eins. Das passierte nach dem Kampf gegen Illidan. In sofern war er der bis dahin mächtigste Todesritter (und Ex-Paladin). Ner'zhul hat ihn nur durch Frostmourne "unterstützt" und da Frostmourne selbst ein mächtiges Artefakt ist, gibt es Arthas zusätzliche Stärke. Obwohl Illidan mit den Warglaives of Azzinoth auch zwei mächtige Artefakte vom Doomlord Azzinoth besitzt.


----------



## Pastwalker (22. Oktober 2010)

> Die beiden haben gegeneinander gekämpft, gewonnen hat Arthas



naja ...da hast du wohl Recht ...aber man könnte das genausogut mit Dieter Bohlens DSDS vergleichen ... der Kandidat, der WIRKLICH besser ist, gewinnt nicht.....es gewinnt nur der, der vom MACHER gewält wird, egal ob er stärker is oder nicht ... BLizzard hat damals um genau zu sein, das selbe gemacht wie Dieter Bohlen zb diesen blonden Daniel zum Superstar gekrönt hat, obwohl dieser schlechter singt als mein Opa mit Raucherhals ...

Ich bin mir sicher, wenn Arthas (raw) und Illidan in Wirklichkeit existieren würden, würde Illi Arthas nicht mal mit nem Haar streifen müssen, und dieser würde schon dem Wahrnisinn verfallen....das könnte man vergleichen mit "Wer ist wohl stärker....Luzifer oder Chuck Norris im Superman Kostüm" ...
Halooohoooo ...Illida ist ein Dämon ..... ! wenn net sogar n Erzdämon ... der vielleicht Jahrtausendlange (In der Hölle ist ein Erdenjahr 1000 Jahre) Qualen, Leid, Wahrnsinn, Macht ... miterleben durfte....und da soll dann son Freak, gemixt aus nem Irren der mit Pflanzen spricht, nem Exorzisten, nem kirchlichen Praktikanten, mächtiger sein ? ... xD pff 


ha PWNED !!


----------



## numisel (22. Oktober 2010)

Wer jetzt besser ist und wer nicht, kann ich jetzt auch nicht sagen. Aber von der Gesamtmacht her ist der Lichking auf jeden fall mächtiger. Wenn gegen ihn jemand kämpft, sei es einer oder eine Zehntausendköpfige Armee, kann er alle TOten für seine Seite wiedererwcken. Er wird mit jedem Toten mächtiger, den er wiederbelebt. Und Untote haben nicht die Schwächen, die ein Sterblicher hat. Sie brauchen keine Erholung, kein Essen und sind bei Verletzungen immernoch zu den selben Dingen fähig wie vorher.

Aber Illidan ist einfach ein genialer Charakter. Er hat zwar 10.000 Jahre in Einzelhaft verbracht, aber ist dennoch ein mächtiger Magier und fähiger Dämonenjäger. Trotzdem würde ich sagen, dass Arthas und Illidan ebenbürtig sind. Aber Der Lichkönig ist eindeutig mächtiger als Illidan.


----------



## Reflox (22. Oktober 2010)

Pastwalker schrieb:


> naja ...da hast du wohl Recht ...aber man könnte das genausogut mit Dieter Bohlens DSDS vergleichen ... der Kandidat, der WIRKLICH besser ist, gewinnt nicht.....es gewinnt nur der, der vom MACHER gewält wird, egal ob er stärker is oder nicht ... BLizzard hat damals um genau zu sein, das selbe gemacht wie Dieter Bohlen zb diesen blonden Daniel zum Superstar gekrönt hat, obwohl dieser schlechter singt als mein Opa mit Raucherhals ...
> 
> Ich bin mir sicher, wenn Arthas (raw) und Illidan in Wirklichkeit existieren würden, würde Illi Arthas nicht mal mit nem Haar streifen müssen, und dieser würde schon dem Wahrnisinn verfallen....das könnte man vergleichen mit "Wer ist wohl stärker....Luzifer oder Chuck Norris im Superman Kostüm" ...
> Halooohoooo ...Illida ist ein Dämon ..... ! wenn net sogar n Erzdämon ... der vielleicht Jahrtausendlange (In der Hölle ist ein Erdenjahr 1000 Jahre) Qualen, Leid, Wahrnsinn, Macht ... miterleben durfte....und da soll dann son Freak, gemixt aus nem Irren der mit Pflanzen spricht, nem Exorzisten, nem kirchlichen Praktikanten, mächtiger sein ? ... xD pff
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Deine Texte lassen sich angenehmer lesen.  

Achja zu Illi und Arthas.

Illi ist ein Fliegenschiss im vergleich zu Arthas.

Illidan = Dämon mit Gleven. Hat nur seine Anhänger.
Arthas=Ein untoter Champion des Lichkönigs. Besitzt die bis jetzt mächtigste Waffe. Jeder gefallene Feind ist ein neuer Krieger in seiner Armee. Er besitzt eine eigene Rasse. Seine Untoten sind vielfältiger als Illi's Anhängsel.


----------



## pirmin93 (22. Oktober 2010)

numisel schrieb:


> Doch du kannst sowohl Nachtelfen, als auch Malygos töten.



Nachtelfen sind auch nichtmehr unsterblich -> Haben ihre Unsterblichkeit geopfert, um Archimonde und damit den Vormarsch der brennenden Legion zu stoppen.


----------



## destrojoe2 (22. Oktober 2010)

Illidan ist kein Gott, sondern ein Dämonenlord.

Und dazu ist Arthas stärker als Illidan, da er ihn ja sonst kaum vor der Eiskronenzitadelle besiegt hat.
(Wer das Buch gelesen oder WC gespielt hat, weiss wovon ich rede)


----------



## numisel (22. Oktober 2010)

> Nachtelfen sind auch nichtmehr unsterblich -> Haben ihre Unsterblichkeit geopfert, um Archimonde und damit den Vormarsch der brennenden Legion zu stoppen.



Nichtmehr. Aber im Krieg der Ahnen sind trotzdem viele Nachtelfen gefallen, obwohl sie auch da schon unsterblich waren. Auch im Kampf um den Weltenbaum, also bevor der Baum beschädigt wurde, sind viele Nachtelfen gefallen.
Also sind sie zwar unsterblich gewesen, was aber nicht heisst, dass sie unbesiegbar sind.


----------



## Shac (22. Oktober 2010)

Also wieder zum Thema Drachen sollte man erwähnen das die Titanen net einfach so das Leben auf Azeroth hingeworfen haben. Auch sie mussten experementieren und co weshalb die Reihenfolge Galakrond-Protodrachen-Drachen möglich wäre. Die Menschen stammen ja auch indirekt von den Titanen ab.

@Killding wenn dir jemand im kopf sitzt und dir mit nem Riesenhammer das Gehirn zermatscht biste ganz sicher net mehr am Leben  .

@Numisel naja die Titanen sind eher von der griechischen Mythologie abgeschaut. Aman´Thul fällt da gut in die Rolle des Zeus. Ebenso die Bauart in Uldaman bzw die Steinwächter.

@pirmin93 Unsterblichkeit gibts zweierlei. Zu einem die wo man durch nichts getötet werden kann und zum anderen die wo einem ein Leben gibt ohne Angst an Altersschwäche umzukippen aber Krankheit, Waffen und co trotzdem einen töten können. Nachtelfen fallen in die zweite Kategorie.


----------



## Blackietheradras (22. Oktober 2010)

Hiho leute, eines vorweg: pls schreibt hier nur vermutungen und "fakten" hin wenn ihr Ahnung von dem Thema habt

Hier ein paar wahre FAKTEN:
Die Drachenschwärme wurden von den Titanen erschaffen, 100%ig!
C´thun ist tot! allein schon weil du ihm das Gesicht und den Magen verhackstückelst, wenn du ihn besiegst. schon mal ein Lebwesen ohne Kopf gesehen?
Yogg`Saron ist tot! selbst wenn er ohne sein in Ulduar verhackstücktes Gehirn leben könnte, intelligenz besitzt er keine mehr, also keine macht, wie ein Hirntoter, der kann auch nix mehr machen!
Elune ist die Mondgöttin, sie existiert WIRKLICH, lest die Bücher zum Krieg der Ahnen, dann seht ihrs
Die alten Götter haben KEINE macht über Zeit, im Krieg der Ahnen hatten sie Teilmacht über Nozdormu, den Aspekten der Zeit, aber nich über Zeit selbst!
Dämonen haben keine Gottähnliche Kräfte, auch nicht Kil`Jaeden oder Archimondre! (Sargeras schon, der ist aber strenggenommen kein Dämon sondern ein böser Titane)
es existieren 5 alte Götter! C`thun(tot), Yogg`Saron(tot), die anderen sind unbekannt, es gibt aber vermutungen über welche, z.b. den Manta, der die Nagas zu dem gemacht hat was sie sind (siehe Ende Krieg der Ahnen band III)
Götter kann man bisher nur C`thun, Yogg`Saron, und Agalon(oder so) den Beobachter(ein Titane), und mehrere halbgötter, z.b. Hakkar den Seelenschinder!

Gruss Blàckìe - Theradras - Horde

PS: Befreit euch von dem christlichen, jüdischen oder sonstwelchem Gott als allmächtiges, allwissendes, universumsbehherrschendes Einzelwesen, so eines gibt es in WoW bisher NICHT!


----------



## destrojoe2 (22. Oktober 2010)

Blackietheradras schrieb:


> C´thun ist tot! allein schon weil du ihm das Gesicht und den Magen verhackstückelst, wenn du ihn besiegst. schon mal ein Lebwesen ohne Kopf gesehen?
> Yogg`Saron ist tot! selbst wenn er ohne sein in Ulduar verhackstücktes Gehirn leben könnte, intelligenz besitzt er keine mehr, also keine macht, wie ein Hirntoter, der kann auch nix mehr machen!




Das ist das einzige was falsch ist, der Rest war richtig.


----------



## KingNothing22 (23. Oktober 2010)

> So lange sich aber bei Blizzard nicht mal jemand hinsetzt und alle diese Details in EINEM Buch in Relation bringt, so lange wird das IMMER nur reine Spekulation bleiben.



Das ist doch genau das schöne daran...die Spekulation 

würde in der bibel stehen, dass Moses nicht das rote Meer geteilt hat sondern grade nur Ebbe war, wärs auch nur halb so spektakulär.

Abgesehn davon wird, so glaube ich, NIE alles von Blizz aufgeklärt werden...warum? ganz einfach: so lange man Fragen offen lässt bleibt immer was übrig für ne fortsetzung...

arthas ist tot, ist ner'zhul es auch? wird bolvar böse werden und irgendwann zusammen mit kil'jaeden und Deathwing ne unheimlich fiese Allianz bilden? Wäre das bbeantwortet würde kein Platz mehr für neue Ideen bleiben und das wollen wir doch alle nicht


----------



## Blackietheradras (23. Oktober 2010)

@destroy2
kk, über C`thun kann man streiten, der hat vielleicht mehrere Münder und Mägen (coole Story für ne WoW Erweiterung, überall tauchen C`thuns Münder aus dem Boden.......) aber Yogg`Saron ist allermindestens Hirntot, das heisst sein Organismus lebt vielleicht noch, aber da sein Hirn mit Pfeilen, Giften und Schwerthieben versehen ist (nicht zu vergessen alle magischen Attacken) ist dieses TOT!, was heisst das er sich nicht und nie mehr wieder steuern kann, denn ein Gehirn lässt sich nicht wiederbeleben! O.K., vielleicht will mal jemand Yogg`Saron wiedrbeleben, aber die einzigen mit der Ausreichenden Macht (wiederbeleben Stufe 99999999999 und 9999999999999999999 Manapunkten) währen wohl die Titanan, was bringt das denen? ok, sargeras ist böse genug dafür, aber was bringts ihm? er ist selber schon *fast* genug mächtig um Azeroth zu Erobern, aber wenn er die Hilfe Yogg`Sarons annehmen würde müsste er die Welt teilen, aber er will sie ja für sich. Und nein, er könnte Yogg`Saron nicht einfach umbringen, wir konnten das weil wir Glück, und dank ein paar doofen Zwergen einen Eingang nach Ulduar hatten, dort wo Yogg`Sarons Hirn schwebt. Yogg`Saron hat uns für schwach gehalten, dachte seine Wächter würden uns schon umbringen, uns das war sein Fehler: er wwar unvorbereitet, wenn er nicht sogar gepennt hat... Wenn Sargeras die Welt betreten würde und Yogg`Saron wiederbeleben würde, würde dieser ihn einfach in Stücke reissen, denn selbst alle Titanen konnten die 5 alten nur schwer besiegen (an den Elementaren wirds nicht gelegen haben, ein Zauber von Titananhand und die sind alle Konserviert), also wirds einer Kaum schaffen, den an einem Ort wo 10(Titanen)=5(alte Götter) ist, ist 1 ungleich 1! Ich nehme an du verstehst diese Formel, sonst erklär ich sie dir nochmal.

Danke vielmals, ich hoffe ich hab keine meiner Überlegungen vergessen

Blàckìe - Theradras - Horde grüsst euch


----------



## MasterCrain (23. Oktober 2010)

Sargearas ist mächtig genug dazu, er kommt nur nicht hier hin.


----------



## Reflox (23. Oktober 2010)

Blackietheradras schrieb:


> @destroy2
> kk, über C`thun kann man streiten, der hat vielleicht mehrere Münder und Mägen (coole Story für ne WoW Erweiterung, überall tauchen C`thuns Münder aus dem Boden.......) aber Yogg`Saron ist allermindestens Hirntot, das heisst sein Organismus lebt vielleicht noch, aber da sein Hirn mit Pfeilen, Giften und Schwerthieben versehen ist (nicht zu vergessen alle magischen Attacken) ist dieses TOT!, was heisst das er sich nicht und nie mehr wieder steuern kann, denn ein Gehirn lässt sich nicht wiederbeleben! O.K., vielleicht will mal jemand Yogg`Saron wiedrbeleben, aber die einzigen mit der Ausreichenden Macht (wiederbeleben Stufe 99999999999 und 9999999999999999999 Manapunkten) währen wohl die Titanan, was bringt das denen? ok, sargeras ist böse genug dafür, aber was bringts ihm? er ist selber schon *fast* genug mächtig um Azeroth zu Erobern, aber wenn er die Hilfe Yogg`Sarons annehmen würde müsste er die Welt teilen, aber er will sie ja für sich. Und nein, er könnte Yogg`Saron nicht einfach umbringen, wir konnten das weil wir Glück, und dank ein paar doofen Zwergen einen Eingang nach Ulduar hatten, dort wo Yogg`Sarons Hirn schwebt. Yogg`Saron hat uns für schwach gehalten, dachte seine Wächter würden uns schon umbringen, uns das war sein Fehler: er wwar unvorbereitet, wenn er nicht sogar gepennt hat... Wenn Sargeras die Welt betreten würde und Yogg`Saron wiederbeleben würde, würde dieser ihn einfach in Stücke reissen, denn selbst alle Titanen konnten die 5 alten nur schwer besiegen (an den Elementaren wirds nicht gelegen haben, ein Zauber von Titananhand und die sind alle Konserviert), also wirds einer Kaum schaffen, den an einem Ort wo 10(Titanen)=5(alte Götter) ist, ist 1 ungleich 1! Ich nehme an du verstehst diese Formel, sonst erklär ich sie dir nochmal.
> 
> Danke vielmals, ich hoffe ich hab keine meiner Überlegungen vergessen
> ...



Oder die alten Götter wären auch mächtig genug... die Titanen sind ein Fliegenfurz im vergleich zu den alten Göttern.


----------



## Blackietheradras (23. Oktober 2010)

@ master-crain

Sargeras IST NICHT mächtig genug, lies das Buch zum Krieg der Ahnen!
und schreib nichts zu einem Thema über das du anscheinend nichts weist!

Grüsse Blàckìe


----------



## Blackietheradras (23. Oktober 2010)

@ Reflox
ein Fliegenfurz ist vielleicht ein bisschen übertrieben, aber ihre macht ist im einzelnen tatsächlich unter der der alten Götter
aber da der eine tot(oder wie viele auch sagen einfach besiegt) und die anderen eingekerckert, bleibt keiner mehr um Yogg`Saron wiederzubeleben, aber wer weiss, vielleicht wird das mal eine erweiterung, die 3 anderen brechen aus, oder erwachen wieder, c`thun erholt sich(bzw. wird wiederbelebt) und Yoogi wird auch wiederbelebt, 5 alte götter gegen die welt, warum nicht?


----------



## Kezpa (23. Oktober 2010)

Endes schrieb:


> War die Erdenmutter nicht auch eine der Alten Götter? Die wurde doch nicht verbannt auch wenn ich nicht weis wo sie jetzt rum geistert.



bist du doof? alte Götter sind von Natur aus Böse...die sind wie parasiten und an den Boden gebunden...die können sich quasi nicht bewegen sondern haben ihre Diener und üben ihren Einfluss auf die Umgebung aus.....

Erdenmutter Alter Gott krass ey....

Und Erdenmutter könnte man mit Elune gleichstellen, sicher ist es nicht aber da nachtelfen und Tauren sehr naturnah sind ist zu vermuten das elune und die erdenmutter ein und der selbe gott ist


----------



## Blackietheradras (23. Oktober 2010)

@Kezap
das stimmt soweit (ich glaube nicht das elune und die Erdenmutter dasselbe sind, aber sonst)
Aber ich glaube das der Herr meinte die Erdelementarin, das Erdgegenstück zu Ragnaros
aber nein, die ist KEIN alter gott, sondern deren Dienerin, und sie wird kaum sehr nett sein, aber sie ist die netteste und gutmütigste der 4 lords (wieder mal Typisch, die frauen sind die nettesten ;-))
Aber so weit ich weiss wurde sie wie die andern auch in die Elementarebene verbannt, und der einzige Lord, der bisher bekanntermassen von dort ausgebrochen ist, ist Ragnaros, der Feuerlord. Aber die Tochter der Erdlordin, Prinzessin Theradras lässt sich als Endboss von Maraudon begutachten und töten.


----------



## Shac (23. Oktober 2010)

Blackietheradras schrieb:


> Hiho leute, eines vorweg: pls schreibt hier nur vermutungen und "fakten" hin wenn ihr Ahnung von dem Thema habt
> 
> Hier ein paar wahre FAKTEN:
> Die Drachenschwärme wurden von den Titanen erschaffen, 100%ig!
> ...



Zu einem mal ist Algalon kein Gott sondern nur ein Beobachter der Titanen(er ist auch kein Titan) der Alarm schlägt wenn was auf einer der Welten schief läuft.

In der Krieg der Ahnen Triologie hatten die alten Götter die Zeit manipuliert ohne die Hilfe Nozdromus weil dieser seine ganze Macht einsetzte um die Realität zu bewahren und er selbst wäre dabei auch fast umgekommen als er herausfand wer dahintersteckte.

Sargeras wäre mächtig genug um Azeroth im Alleingang zu zerstören wenn man ihm einen Zugang dorthin ermöglichen würde. Gerade deshalb haben die Verteidiger ja alles aufs Spiel gesetzt um ihn am Übergang zu hindern.

Am Ende von Band 3 der Triologie waren es die drei alten Götter die die Hochgeborenen zu Nagas machte nachdem Azshara dem Angebot zustimmte. Der Manta wurde bisher nur im Tag des Drachen erwähnt und dort wurde gesagt das er durch das selbe Gift getötet wurde welches Krasus genommen hatte um Ysera zu finden und dort wird er auch nur als Riese der Tiefe genannt von dem niemand glaubte man könne ihn stoppen.

Dafür das du hier mit Fakten und mit Wissen aus der Krieg der Ahnen-Triologie um dich werfen willst haste aber keine gute Arbeit geleistet.


----------



## destrojoe2 (24. Oktober 2010)

Shac schrieb:


> Zu einem mal ist Algalon kein Gott sondern nur ein Beobachter der Titanen(er ist auch kein Titan) der Alarm schlägt wenn was auf einer der Welten schief läuft.
> 
> In der Krieg der Ahnen Triologie hatten die alten Götter die Zeit manipuliert ohne die Hilfe Nozdromus weil dieser seine ganze Macht einsetzte um die Realität zu bewahren und er selbst wäre dabei auch fast umgekommen als er herausfand wer dahintersteckte.
> 
> ...





/sign


----------



## Blackietheradras (24. Oktober 2010)

manta sagte ich sei eine vermutung, siehe forscherliga
Algalon ist ein Titane, wenn seine macht auch nicht an die eines grossen ran kommt, aber es gibt ja auch starke und schwache elementare und so....
Im krieg der Ahnen, das kann sein, ich lese Bücher ziemlich schnell, eher überflug mässig, einer von uns irrt sich, ich sage nicht das du es sein musst, aber sein kannst
dazu Azeroth zu zerstören gehört auch einen zugang dazu zu finden, aber dazu reichte seine macht nicht :-)

grüsse Blàckìe


----------



## schäubli (24. Oktober 2010)

Blackietheradras schrieb:


> manta sagte ich sei eine vermutung, siehe forscherliga
> Algalon ist ein Titane, wenn seine macht auch nicht an die eines grossen ran kommt, aber es gibt ja auch starke und schwache elementare und so....
> Im krieg der Ahnen, das kann sein, ich lese Bücher ziemlich schnell, eher überflug mässig, einer von uns irrt sich, ich sage nicht das du es sein musst, aber sein kannst
> dazu Azeroth zu zerstören gehört auch einen zugang dazu zu finden, aber dazu reichte seine macht nicht :-)
> ...



nein er ist kein titane, schluss aus bastard


----------



## Olliruh (24. Oktober 2010)

kein bösen wörter :O


----------



## Blackietheradras (26. Oktober 2010)

..................................................................................................................................
Wenn kein Titane, was dann? Mensch? Draenei? Ork? Taure? alter Gott? Elementar? Fisch? Käfer? NEINNEINNEINNEINNEINNEINNEINNEIN usw...
Er ist ein Menschenförmiges Wesen mit Metallhaut, das was die Titanen sind... Er wird einfach als keiner Bezeichnet, weil seine Macht geringer ist...
Wie ein Katzenhai und ein weisser Hai, beides sind Haie, aber der eine ein kleiner Harmloser, der andere ein grosser böser (so zumindest das vorurteil)


----------



## Shac (26. Oktober 2010)

Blackietheradras schrieb:


> ..................................................................................................................................
> Wenn kein Titane, was dann? Mensch? Draenei? Ork? Taure? alter Gott? Elementar? Fisch? Käfer? NEINNEINNEINNEINNEINNEINNEINNEIN usw...
> Er ist ein Menschenförmiges Wesen mit Metallhaut, das was die Titanen sind... Er wird einfach als keiner Bezeichnet, weil seine Macht geringer ist...
> Wie ein Katzenhai und ein weisser Hai, beides sind Haie, aber der eine ein kleiner Harmloser, der andere ein grosser böser (so zumindest das vorurteil)



Wenn du mir die metallene Haut an nem durchsichtigen offenbar aus reiner Energie bestehenden Wesen zeigst glaub ich dir. Er ist ein Energiewesen das menschenähnliche Gestalt annehmen kann und ist eine Schöpfung der Titanen. Er gehört ja nicht zur Ebene der Sterblichen sondern gehört einer unbekannten Rasse an wenn denn Algalon noch Brüder und Schwestern hat.

Forscherliga ist eh eine unzuverlässige Quelle wo ich schon mehr als einen Fehler darin finden konnte(Beispiel Loken wird zu den Titanen gezählt obwohl er nur ein Steinwächter ist).


----------



## Blackietheradras (28. Oktober 2010)

KK, ich geb dir Recht, ich hab Algalon verwechselt :-)
Also er ist kein Gott, aber je nach deffinition ein Halbgott
Meine Deffinition für Gott: (1)ohne gehts nicht (2)geht auch ohne
Unglaubliche Macht (1)
Wird von einem Volk verehrt (2)
Gehört keinem der sterblichen WoW-Völkern an (schon gar nicht denen die man wählen kann) (1)
mehr fallen mir grad ein
Halbgötter sind eigentlich gleich, nur nicht ganz so mächtig

Grüsse Blàckìe und sorry für Algalon-Fehler


----------



## Arthas1993 (28. Oktober 2010)

> Zu einem mal ist Algalon kein Gott sondern nur ein Beobachter der Titanen(er ist auch kein Titan) der Alarm schlägt wenn was auf einer der Welten schief läuft.



Alarm schlgt er nicht er ist der was kommt wenn die haupteinheit dieser welt (war in dem fall Loken aus HD stirbt, aber loken musste getötet werden weil er wahnsinnig von yogg-saron war
Algalon kommt dann um zu sehen wie's in der welt aussieht und entscheidet dann was mit dieser passiert (Antwort Omega: Neuerschaffung der welt, oder Antwort Alpha, alles okey)


----------



## Thori'dal (28. Oktober 2010)

hm dann ist wow ein einziger riesiger cliffhanger xD


----------



## Reaper2004 (28. Oktober 2010)

Also ich sag nur eins:

"Tod is nur, wer den Weg zum Geistheiler nicht findet"


----------

